# Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

Auf Anregung hin von mcrae (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3167083#post3167083 ) wird hiermit dieser Thread eröffnet.



			
				mcrae schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal als Frage an die Mods hier, wie wäre es einen Tröt aufzumachen in dem die einzelnen Wünsche und Forderungen der User (Angler) an den Vdsf, DAV oder auch einen zukünftigen Verband gesammelt werden. So ohne Diskussion über das für und wider der Wünsche/Forderungen. Nur um Die Interessenlage auszuleuchten und darzustellen. Zum Diskutieren dann einen getrennten Tröt. Wenn Forderungen zur Veränderung gestellt werden, dann müssen die Entscheidungsträger ja auch wissen in welche Richtung sie gehen sollen und was den normalen Anglern so unter den Nägeln brennt.
> 
> Somit kann ein konstruktiver Beitrag zur Mobilisierung der Angler geleistet werden. Es ist ja lange nicht jeder in einem Verein und nicht jeder organisierte Angler stellt vor der JHV einen Antrag oder steht in der allgemeinen Fragerunde auf und sagt vor den versammelten Vereinskameraden aus. Hier ist es ja doch etwas anonymer und die Hemmschwelle seine Wünsche zu äußern dürfte deutlich geringer sein.
> 
> Und bitte nicht ich bin für den diesen oder geben jenen Verband, sondern einfach nur "Ich wünsche mir das die Vertretung der Angler in Deutschland folgendes umsetzen, einführen, abschaffen, ändern, tun oder lassen würde."



Ob man da einen Extrathread zum diskutieren braucht oder ob das alles hier so ablaufen kann, werden wir dann im Laufe der Zeit sehen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Fang ich gleich mal an:
*Stimmberechtigte Einzelmitglieder*
Zwingend notwendig erscheint mir, dass auch einzelne Angler und nicht nur Vereine Mitglied in allen Landes- und Bundesverbänden werden können.

In Zeiten des Internets ist dabei auch die Einbringung der Stimmen kein Problem:
Die Vereine haben je nach Mitgliederzahl ein gewisses Stimmrecht (z. B. pro 200 Mitglieder 1 Stimme in der HV des Verbandes).

So könnte man also alle Einzelmitglieder zusammenfassen und deren Stimmen direkt einfliessen lassen.

*Beispiel:*
Gesetzlich und verbandsseitig verbotenes Nachtangeln abschaffen

Es gibt 1000 organisierte Einzelangler im Verband.
Davon stimmen 800 ab
200 sind für ein Nachtangelverbot
600 dagegen

Also werden dem Ergebnis der Abstimmung bei der HV 1 Stimme für das Nachtangelvebot und 3 Stimmen gegen das Nachtangelverbot dazugezählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Aufhebung des Mitgliedszwangs in einem Verband über die Vereine*
Da jeder Angler, der einem Verein beitritt der einem Verband angehört, diesem automatisch und ohne vorher zu fragen zugeordnet wird und diesen auch bezahlen muss, muss bei jedem Vereinsveitritt explizit über die Verbandszugehörigkerit sowie die für den Angler entstehenden Kosten informiert werden.

Der Angler muss dann die Wahlmöglicheit haben, ob er nur dem Verein, oder auch dem Verband angehören will.



*Beispiel (fiktiv!!)*
Angler möchte in Verein XYZ eintreten mit einer Jahresgebühr vom 120 Euro
Dieser ist in Verband DAFV organisiert.
Sein Verein muss für ihn pro Jahr 10 Euro an den Verband bezahlen.

Der Angler kann nun ankreuzen:
1.:
Möchte mit in Verband DAFV organisiert sein. 
Der Beitrag wird mit dem Vereinsbeitrag abgebucht und beträgt zusammen 120,00 Euro

2.:
Möchte nicht mit in Verband DAFV organisiert sein.
Der Vereinsbetrag von 110 Euro wird abgebucht


----------



## franja1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Moin, 

eine sehr gute Idee und wenn sie sich umsetzen lässt würde ich dem auf jedem Fall zustimmen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Anglerbegehren*
Wenn sich eine festzulegende Anzahl Angler, die in einem Verband organisiert sind (Quorum) zusammen finden, könne sie wie bei einem Volksbegehren eine "Volksabstimmung" innerhalb vom Verband zu den gewünschten Themen einleiten.

*Beispiel:*
Ein Landesverband hat 100.000 Mitglieder (Muss analog für Bundesverband gelten)

Der Landesverband kämpft bis dato für ein Verbot auch tierschutzgerechten Wettangelns

Angler aus den Vereinen tun sich zusammen und finden 15.000 Gleichgesinnte (Unterschriftenlisten real oder im Netz über die Seiten des Verbandes), die wollen, dass der Verband seine Richtung ändert und FÜR ein tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln kämpft.

Dann MUSS der Verband diesen Punkt von allen!! Anglern die dem Verband angehören, abstimmen lassen und sich an das Ergebnis halten.

So dass nicht wie bisher alleine die Funktionäre der HV entscheiden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*



> Richtlinienkompetenz des Bundesverbandes


Die in einem Bundesverband organisierten Landesverbände haben dioe angelpolitischen Leitlinien des Bundesverbandes zu tragen und umzusetzen.

*Beispiel: *
Innerhalb des VDSF kämpft z. B. der Landesverband SH GEGEN, der Landesverband Bayern FÜR ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot.


Wenn sich schon Landesverbände innerhalb eines Bundesverbandes nicht über eine Zielrichtung einig sind, wie soll dann ein Bundesverband anglerfreundliche Forderungen nach außen mit einer Stimme vertreten?

Daher muss sichergestellt sein, dass alle in einem Bundesverband organísierten Landesverbände und Gliederungen diese Richtlinienkompetenz eines Bundesverbandes annerkennen und umsetzen.

Sind sie mit solchen Richtlinien NICHTeinverstanden, haben sie auf demokratischem Wege (siehe oben., auch z. B. Anglerbegehren) die Möglichkeit, Einfluss auf die Richtlinien zu nehmen.

Oder eben aus dem Bundesverband auszutreten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Volksabstimmung zur Fusion*
Sollte es zu einer Fusion der jetzigen Dachverbände zuum DAFV kommen, wäre es sinnvoll und unabdingbar, dass man die Satzung und den Verschmelzungsvertrag in beiden Verbänden nicht nur von den Gremien, sondern zumindest von allen organisierten Anglern in beiden Verbänden abstimmen lässt.

Noch besser wäre es (man maßt sich als Verband ja an, Gesetze für alle Angler mitzubestimmen) wenn auch nichtorganiserte Angler mit abstimmen könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Verbot Angler einschränkender Maßnahmen*

Jede Maßnahme und Forderung, die Angler über jetzt bereits bestehende Restriktionen weiter einschränkt, kann nicht mehr von Verbandsgremien alleine entschieden werden, sondern bedarf der Zustimmung aller in der jeweiligen Verbandsgliederung organisierten Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Angelpolitische Leitlinien*
Jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung sollte sich folgenden angelpolitischen Leitlinien und Grundsätzen als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit unterwerfen:


*Angelpolitische Grundsätze des Verbandes*
1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Bundestierschutz-; Bundesartenschutz- und Bundesnaturschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen. 

2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.

3.) Wir fordern, dass der Bürger das Recht bekommt, ungehinderten und unbürokratischen Zugang zur Angelfischerei zu erhalten. 

4.) Wir fordern, dass der Wille zur Verwertung des Fanges nicht zur verordneten Pflicht auferlegt wird, dass jeder gefangene - und nicht aus besonderen Gründen geschützte - Fisch getötet werden muss. 

5.) Wir fordern, dass Angler zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei mindestens die gleichen Zugangs- und Aufenthaltsrechte am und zum Gewässer haben, wie jeder andere Bürger auch.

6.) Wir fordern, dass Vereine und Verbände die Interessen aller Angler zu wahren haben. 

7.) Wir fordern starke Verbände, welche die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft in den Vordergrund stellen.

8.) Wir fordern eine offene und ehrliche Kommunikation durch Vereine und Verbände mit ALLEN Anglern. 

9.) Wir fordern sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote. 

10.) Wir fordern, dass alle Angler sich in ihrem Tun gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur respektvoll und mit Anstand verhalten.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Ein konsequentes Eintreten für die Belange aller Angler in Deutschland.
*
Der Anglerverband sollte für die Belange aller Angler eintreten und nicht mit dem Argument" Die könnten ja auch irgendwie Mitglied werden, dann interessieren sie uns" die nicht- oder anderweitig organisierten Angler ignorieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Siehe Punkte 6 und 7 der angelpolitischen Grundsätze sowie das "Verbot Angler einschränkender Maßnahmen".. ;-)


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Ein Bundesverband sollte Regelungen nur in soweit vorgeben wie sie allgemeingültig sind*. 

Regionale Besonderheiten sollen die Landesverbände selber entscheiden und festlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Dagegen- zumindest muss das präzisiert werden, was "regionale Besonderheiten" sein sollen

Denn sonst kann Bayern behaupten, sie können weiterhin ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot fordern als "regionale Besonderheit"..

Da das aber dem Tierschutz-, Artenschutz- und Naturschutzgesetz des Bundes unterliegt, muss klar sein, dass das eben keine regionale Besonderheit ist..

Gilt natürlich analog für Nachtangelverbote (B-W; Saarland)..

Daher auch der Punkt 1 der angelpolitischen Grundsätze...

Da muss man aufpassen um nicht wieder Funktionären ein Schlupfloch zu bieten, nachdem sie wieder solche anglerfeindlichen Dinge beschliessen können..


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

*Schaffung einer vom Vorstand unabhängigen Beschwerde- und Schiedsstelle*.

Somit haben die einzelnen Angler, unabhängig von den Beschlussfassenden Gremien, die Möglichkeit gegen Entscheidungen des Vorstandes/Präsidiums/Verbandes vorzugehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Sehr gut!!
Möglichst noch verbandsunabhängig...


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Regionale Besonderheiten sind zum Beispiel die Bedingungen die die Gewässer- oder Bestandsstruktur vorgeben. 

Bundesverbandliche Regelungen zur Küstenfischerei als Beispiel, da lediglich drei (fünf mit HH und HB) Bundesländer überhaupt eine Küste haben.
Nachtangeln ist keine regionale besonderheit, da es a) überall irgendwann mal Nacht wird und b) überall geangelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

So einverstanden, aber deswegen sagte ich ja:
Muss genau definiert werden, um Funktionären kein Schlupfloch zu bieten..

Bei der genannten Küstenfisherei muss man auch schon aufpassen:
Da kann dann auch ein Landesverband nicht z. B. eine Entnahmepflicht maßiger Meeresfische fordern, da dies Bndersgesetzen entgegensteht..

Ich würde das vielleicht eher so formulieren:


> Landesverbände und Verbandsgliederungen können regionale und lokale  Besonderheiten mit einbringen, sofern dem nicht Grundsätze und angelpolitischen Leitlinien des Bundesverbandes entgegen stehen


Damit hätte dann der Bundesverband auch eine direkte Einflusssmöglichkeit.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Damit man den Vorständen auch gerne was an die Hand geben kann (auch denen die nicht mit einem Computer umgehen können) sollen hier ja auch Vorschläge, Wünsche und Forderungen gesammelt werden. Die können dann ja in gewissen Abständen zusammengefasst per E-Mail oder auch in Papierform an die Vorstände weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Gerne..


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren Angelverband*

Thomas, erstmal sammeln, dann können die einzelnen Vorschläge gerne präzisiert werden. Es werden garantiert immer wieder doppelte Vorschläge kommen. Somit gibts ja auch gleich die Gewichtung nach Wichtigkeit...


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

- erleichterten zugang zum angeln besonders für kinder und jugendliche
- nicht immer mehr einschränkungen, sondern ein effizientes kontrollsystem und auch wenn nötig strafen die weh tun bei verstößen
-relativ einheitliche regelungen für ganz deutschland unter berücksichtigung regionaler besonderheiten
-keine zwangsmitgliedschaft
-informationspflicht von oben nach unten bei beabsichtigten änderungen, bevor etwas beschlossen/umgesetzt wird etc.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> erleichterten zugang zum angeln besonders für kinder und jugendliche


Nö, einfach für ALLE!!!!


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Ein Vetorecht der Mitglieder des Verbandes gegen Entscheidungen des Verbandes.
*
Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Mitgliedern (Sperrminorität) können Entscheidungen verhindert oder abgeändert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ist unter Anglerbegehren (mit Quorum) eigentlich schon drin, nur nicht in negativer Weise (Veto), sondern in positiver:
Einbringung von Anträgen


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Einheitlicher Zugang zu Gewässern die von den Verbänden bewirtschaftet werden.*

Keine Unterscheidungen bei Mitgliedern des jeweiligen Verbandes zu den Mitgliedern anderer Verbände / Verbandsfremder.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Auch das Verhindern von Entscheidungen oder die verbindliche Forderung nach Änderungen sollte geregelt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Keine Unterscheidungen bei Mitgliedern des jeweiligen Verbandes zu den Mitgliedern anderer Verbände / Verbandsfremder.


Sehr gut - Wir alle sind doch irgendwie ein bisschen Angler....


Und jeder Angler in einem Verein ist im Angelurlaub auch nur "Gastangler"...


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, einfach für ALLE!!!!



is schon klar für alle.
dann formuliere ich es so, besondere förderung von kindern und jugendlichen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Auch das Verhindern von Entscheidungen oder die verbindliche Forderung nach Änderungen sollte geregelt sein.


Klar, da muss Anglerbegehren etc. alles entsprechend in einer Satzung festgezurrt werden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@ antonio:
Viiiiieeel besser ;-)


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Förderung des Bewusstseins des vernünftigen und respektvollen Umgangs mit der Natur und insbesondere mit der Kreatur Fisch.*

Darauf hinwirken das die Angler freiwillig schonend mit der Natur umgehen (Müll hinterlassen, Anlegen von meterbreiten Schneisen im Uferbewuchs, Feuerstellen, usw.) und das die Fische sicher erkannt werden und wenn sie verwertet werden schnell und sicher getötet werden, bzw. bis zur Tötung schonend gehältert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Förderung des Bewusstseins des vernünftigen und respektvollen Umgangs mit der Natur und insbesondere mit der Kreatur Fisch.


Ist alles eh schon im Punkt 10 der Grundsätze drin.



> das die Fische sicher erkannt werden und wenn sie verwertet werden schnell und sicher getötet werden, bzw. bis zur Tötung schonend gehältert werden.


Das müsste - wenn man das fürs Einzelne regeln will, aber dann ganz anders lauten:


> Dass die Fische sicher erkannt werden und falls eine eindeutige Zuordnung nicht möglich ist, unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden. Wenn sie verwertet werden sollen, müssen sie schnell tierschutzgerecht getötet werden, bzw. bis zur Tötung schonend gehältert werden. Das zurücksetzen hat ebenfalls tierschutzgerecht zu erfolgen


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Sicherstellung einer möglichst großen Vielfalt an Angelmöglichkeiten durch die Pachtung / Kauf von möglichst vielen Gewässern und die Sicherstellung einer guten Zugangsmöglichkeit zu diesen Gewässern.*

Vielfalt ist das Stichwort. Und zu den Zugangsmöglichkeiten ist zum Beispiel auch der onlineerwerb von Tages-, Wochen-, Monats oder Jahreskarten.

Edit sagt noch:

Selbstverständlich gilt die Zugangsmöglichkeit auch für Angler mit körperlichen Einschränkungen. Somit: Schaffung einer ausreichend großer Zahl adäquater Rollstuhlgerechter Angelplätze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

D`Accord


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Der Bundesverband soll darauf hin arbeiten, das er als führender Experte in Bezug auf die Belange der hobbymäßigen Angelfischerei in Deutschland uneingeschränkt anerkannt wird.

*Dies dient dazu um zu Verhindern das "mit der Thematik nicht so vertraute" Verbände zu angelspezifischen Themen gehört und als Vertretung ausgewählt werden.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Der Bundesverband hat auf europäischer Ebene für die Berücksichtigung der **Belange der **deutschen Angler einzutreten.*

In Vorgaben der Europäischen Union sollen die speziellen Interessen der Angler in Bezug auf die Wasser- und wassernahen Lebensräume würdig und nachhaltig vertreten werden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

4 Leute vier Seiten also schreibfaul ist was anderes!  :vik::vik:
liegt bei euch kein Schnee


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Schon geschippt - gerade zurück..


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hier liegt schon Schnee, brauch aber nicht schieben 

*@all
Schreibt hier eure Wünsche / Forderungen / Anregungen /Vorschläge an einen Anglerverband, egal ob Landes- oder Bundesverband!

*Falsche Wünsche gibt es nicht, hier geht es darum was sich die Angler von einem Verband erhoffen, damit die Verbände damit arbeiten können. 

Und weil eine Forderung schon genannt sein sollte...
Wenn ihr es euch wünscht, dann schreibt es auch!


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

EM WM........ zurück nach Deutschland,Setzkescher erlauben ohne einschrankungen,sprich min.3,50x0,50cm und rest geht nur uns Angler was an.

Wir hatten vor 3 Jahren ne offizelle Angel WM in Berlin, abgesegnet von Oben,und mit besten grüßen von Merkel und co.Wir haben etliche Cups.....in De.jedes Jahr werden es wieder mehr.

Solche Veranstaltungen sind nicht TSG ungerecht,sonst würde man sie nicht erlauben,vor 3 Jahren in Berlin gab es aber die Handicap WM im Angeln (Stippen) und jeder weiß was eine WM ist,auch Frau Merkel und co.die davon unterrichtet wurden wußten worum es da geht.

Die Politik denkt hier nicht falsch sondern andere in eigenen reihen sitzend,und selber hinter Händen versteckt zu Cups fahren aber nach aussen was anderes tragen und Predigen,ich sach nur *VDSF Team* dieses Jahr irgendwo im Osten bei einer großen Veranstaltung wo es um Platzierungen ging.

Schluß mit dieser Warmduscherei,kein Hobby wurde bis Dato so Sanktioniert wie Angeln,und wenn einige nicht irgendwann wach werden (auf allen Ebenen),ist es irgendwann vorbei mit Angeln dann heißt mehr und mehr zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit........zum erhalt der Natur Tierwelt.......und da stören Angler halt.

lg


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wünschenswert wäre eine Vereinheitlichung der Ausbildungsstandards für die Sportfischereiprüfung und Einbeziehung praktischer Ausbildungsinhalte wie z.B. "Knotenkunde" o.ä.

Zentralisierung der Ausbildungsörtlichkeiten und Prüfungsgremien, damit mehr Kurse stattfinden können und somit mehr Leuten zugang zu unserem gemeinsamen Hobby geschaffen wird.

Erstellen eines bundeseinheitlichen Tatbestandskataloges, um Vergehen rund um die Faischwaid zeitnah und ohne belastung der Gerichte ahnden zu können bzw. den Ordnungsbehörden ein Instrumentarium zu reichen, anhand dessen mehr und zielgerichteter kontrolliert werden kann.


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

sorry aber die prüfung gehört abgeschafft wenn wir schon mal bei erleichterungen sind.

antonio


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Es sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen, diesem Verband beizutreten ohne einem Verein anzugehören.
Dieser Verband sollte über eigene oder angepachtete Gewässer verfügen, die jedem Verbandsmitglied offen stehen (auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit)


----------



## Gemini (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Weniger politisch, dafür umso hilfreicher, das Image eines Verbandes zu verbessern:

Einen zeitgemässen und nicht ganz so peinlich, geriatrisch leblosen Internet-Auftritt. 

Ein Verbandsportal mit wirklich hilfreichen und vor allem aktuellen Informationen, Gewässerdatenbank, Online-Verkauf von Scheinen, Infos für Touristen und Gastangler etc. pp.

Gerne auch mit Schnittstellen zu anderen Netzprodukten wie Foren, Twitter, FB etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Offtopic an:
"geriatrisch" triffts wohl nicht nur beim Netzauftritt ;-)))

Sorry, das konnt ich mir jetzt echt nicht verkneifen..
Offtoppic aus..


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Gemini schrieb:


> Online-Verkauf von Scheinen, Infos für Touristen und Gastangler



da würde ein Traum von mir in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Die direkte Wiederwahlmöglichkeiten der Vorstandsmitglieder sollen auf eine einmalige Wiederwahl beschränkt sein. *

Wenn die Vorstände zum Beispiel alle 2 Jahre gewählt werden, dann sollen die jeweiligen Personen nur zwei direkt aufeinanderfolgende "Dienstzeiten" im Vorstand tätig sein. Eine erneute Kandidatur ist erst nach mindestens einer "Leerrunde" wieder möglich.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@ Knurri, dann schreib es hier rein


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Es muss die Möglichkeit geben, gegen Entscheidungsträger des Verbandes ein Misstrauensvotum zu stellen.

*Bei untragbaren Vertretern kann es doch recht sinnvoll sein diese auch abwählen zu können. Zur Stellung eines Misstrauensvotums sollten >25% der Mitglieder diesen Antrag unterstützen und in der Abstimmung reicht dann die einfache Mehrheit der Delegierten.


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Eine generelle Veröffentlichungspflicht für die Sitzungsprotokolle der Vorstandssitzungen und der Gremientagungen.*

Ausgenommen von der Veröffentlichungspflicht sind lediglich Beratungen über einzelne Personen und eventuelle persönliche Daten (Schutz des Persönlichkeitsrechts).


----------



## mcrae (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Der Angelverband soll für einen Bundesweit einheitlich anerkannten und einheitlichen Fischereischein eintreten.*

Der Fischereischein sollte auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt sein und auch nach Umzügen in andere Bundesländer weiterhin gültig bleiben. 
Wenn jmd. in Schleswig-Holstein seine Prüfung abgelegt hat und den Schein mit dem Landeswappen drauf hat und dann nach z.B. Bayern zieht, bleibt der Schein trotzdem gültig. Es werden die bayrischen Fischereiabgabemarken dann halt in den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Fischereischein geklebt.


----------



## mcrae (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Anfragen und Anträge sollten schnellstmöglich bearbeitet werden und in jedem Fall sollte es Rückmeldungen, auch zu Zwischenständen geben.*

"Unbequeme" Fragen sollen nicht durch aussitzen gelöst werden können. Allgemein eine möglichst Zeitnahe Problemlösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Da das mit dem "blauen Schein" nicht direkt mit Bundesgesetzen zu tun hat, brauchen wir uns da nichts vormachen:
Da werden die Länder auf ihr Recht pochen und da wird wohl erst was zu machen sein, wenn auf Grundlage der übergeordneten Gesetze dann der Prüfungszwang in allen Ländern weggefallen wäre..

Zum Thema Schnelligkeit bei der Beantwortung vonm Fragen an den Verband:
Muss man so fair sein und bedenken, dass das wie in allen Vereinen meist nebenher gemacht wird.

Ich weiss, dass es beim DAV-Bund intern eine Richtlinie gibt, nach der spätestens nach 2 Wochen eine Antwort erfolgt sein sollte, was aber nicht immer einzuhalten ist. Wie das bei deren Landesverbänden oder dem VDSF aussieht, weiss ich nicht...

Das mit dem Mißrauensvotum finde ich gut, kann aber auch mit dem Anglerbegeheren schon gelöst werden. Müßte man mal beim Anglerbegehren einfach aufstellen, was da alles erlaubt sein für die Angler mit welchen Quoren..

Das mit der Veröffentlichungspflicht ist sehr gut, sollte nur den Zusatz haben (auch auf den Internetseiten des Verbandes) damit die nicht meinen, wenn das einmal in einer nicht gelesenen Verbandszeitschrift steht, die dann ins Altpapier fliegt, würde das genügen..


----------



## mcrae (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wie gesagt, solange keiner Druck macht wird sich an der Fischereischeinsituation nichts ändern. Die Situation bei den Prüfungen ist ebenso eine reine Gesetzesangelegenheit. Solange keiner Druck macht wird da nichts passieren.

Zur Schnelligkeit ist wie gesagt so schnell wie möglich. Wenn z.B. ein Gutachten benötigt wird, ist ein Monat Wartezeit schon sehr optimistisch. Es geht dabei nur darum das es allgemein halt nicht zu unnötigen Verzögerungen kommen sollte.

Ansonsten lässt sich die Ausgestaltung und Präzisierung der Wünsche ja immer noch bewerkstelligen. Erstmal sammeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wenn ic hdau komme, werd ich mich diese Woche mal hinsetzen und ne Zusammenfassung machen und gucken, die doppelten Dinge rauszulassen.

Und auch schauen, was für Bundes- und was für Landesverbände relevant ist..

Ich glaube, dass das Grundproblem ist, dass ALLE Verbände zuerst mal ihre eigene Sichtweise durchsetzen wollen, wie man als Angler in Deutschland zu angeln hat - sei es aus wirklicher Überzeugung, aus Angst vor Schützern oder nur, um das eigene Tun zu rechtfertigen.

Was viele da wohl in den Verbänden vergessen ist, dass es die eigentliche Aufgabe eines Verbandes sein sollte, den Anglen in unserer eh schon überregulierten Republik so viel gesetzliche Freiräume wie möglich zu schaffen, da es "den Angler" in Deutschland nicht gibt und die Interessen der Angler so vielfältig wie ihre Zahl sind.

Solange diese Grundeinstellung nicht in allen Verbänden und deren Gliederungen Einzug hält, solange wird isch wirklich positiv von Verbandseite aus  nichts für Angler ändern - Gute Ideen oder Vorschläge hin oder hin..

So viel Demut sollte man von jemanden erwarten können, der für sich als Funktionär in Anspruch nimmt, für alle Angler zu sprechen, wo noch nicht mal 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in den beiden Verbänden organisiert sind:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html


Hoffen wir, dass es noch einige Funktionäre gibt, denen es noch nicht ganz verloren gegangen ist, selber zu denken, statt nur nachzudenken, was ein Verband vorgibt...

Und die Fähigkeit, auf das zu hören, was auch außerhalb der Verbände diskutiert und gewünscht wird..


----------



## Hanns Peter (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ic hdau komme, werd ich mich diese Woche mal hinsetzen und ne Zusammenfassung machen und gucken, die doppelten Dinge rauszulassen.
> 
> Und auch schauen, was für Bundes- und was für Landesverbände relevant ist..


Thomas, vll. kannst Du ja das ganze als Tabelle ausarbeiten. In der 1. Spalte die "Forderungen" und in einer 2. Spalte die ggf. übergeordneten Gesetze (insb. das TSchutzG und Teile aus LFischG, die Anglerfreundlich sind). Weil ohne anglerfreundliche Fischereigesetze werden wir nicht auskommen, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Tabellen kann ich hier im System einstellen.. Müsst ich dann extern machen und verlinken - mal gucken, ob ich mir das antue ;-)


----------



## mcrae (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Mal eine etwas andere Sache, die aber doch auch mit diesem Thema zu tun hat...

Was wünschen sich denn die Vereine, Kreisverbände, Landesverbände oder auch die Bundesverbände von den Anglern? 

 Ich denke mal das der eine oder andere "Verantwortliche" hier im Board (allgemein) zumindest schon mal reingeschaut hat. Also schreibt doch mal was eure Wünsche, Forderungen und Anmerkungen sind.


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

*Der Verband soll eine offene, zeitgemäße und positiv besetzte Darstellung des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit betreiben und das Interesse am Angeln fördern.* 


PR ist hier das Stichwort. Es sollte das Feld, zumindest nicht kampflos, anderen -auch fragwürdigen- Verbänden aus dem Dunstkreis des Natur-, Tier- oder Umweltschutzes überlassen werden.

Auch beim Angeln kann ich Vögel beobachten


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tabellen kann ich hier im System einstellen.. Müsst ich dann extern machen und verlinken - mal gucken, ob ich mir das antue ;-)


Wenn das bis nach Weihnachten zeit hat, mach es einfach in Word und mail es mir, ich bau uns das dann schnell um :m


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Das wäre auch eine Aufgabe für einen Verband:
Die Zulassung eines Bootes mit E-Motor im Süßwasser sollte wie der TÜV für das Auto deutschland- oder noch besser EU-weit gelten! Von mir aus wieder alle 5 - Jahre TÜV und damit die erforderliche Sicherheit der Boote! Aber für jede Pfütze eine extra Zulassung ist reine Abzocke!! Bürokratie hoch drei!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hab die Beiträge zur Prüfung mal in den passenden Trööt verschoben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Mhhh... aber es ging doch darum, wie ich mir einen optimalen Angelverband vorstelle. Wenn eine Prüfungspflicht in meinen Augen eine optimale Lösung ist, kann ich das doch hier anbringen, auch wen der Themenstarter zuvor eine andere Meinung abgegeben hat. Da es anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, die den Sinn der Prüfung ebenfalls nicht anzweifeln, werde ich meinen Wunsch mal in der von Thomas9904 vorgeschlagenen Form äußern:
*



Fischereischeinprüfung erst ab dem 16. Lebensjahr verlangen*

Um Kindern und Jugendlichen den Zugang zum Angeln zu erleichtern und dennoch bei erwachsenen Anfängern einen gewissen Kenntnisstand vorrauszusetzen, wird eine Fischereischeinprüfung erst ab dem 16. Lebensjahr verlangt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Was mir noch einfiel:
Da Angelvereine - egal bei welchem Verband - ja immer vor Ort sitzen, meist auch eine Jugendarbeit haben, sollte es für einen Verband doch möglich sein, den ganzen Lehrern in den Schulen, die unreflektiert Schützergedanken in der Schule verbreiten, etwas entgegen zu setzen.

Indem ein (der) Verband den Vereinen/Jugendwarten Material zur Verfügung stellt, in welchem in der Schule erklärt werden kann, dass Angeln etwas mit Respekt vor der Natur und Anstand zu tun hat, dass nur durch Angler viele Gewässer überhaupt noch Fische enthalten, während von Schützern gepachtete zuwachsen, verschlammen und zu "Insektenbiotopen"werden; dass die Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände durch Angler gegenüber Fischerei und Industrie mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz bei geringerer Fangmenge bedeutet, und, und, und...

Liste könnte da beliebig fortgesetzt werden.

Bisher gibt es ja immer wieder mal einzelne Angel-AG`s/IG`s in den Schulen, ein Verband sollte da in meinen Augen bundesweit dafür sorgen, dass Angeln und Angler in der Schule positiv in ihrer ökologischen, sozialen und ökonomischen Vorteile für die Gesewllschaft dargestellt werden.

Und dafür entsprechendes Material erarbeiten und zur Verfügung stellen..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Habe die Ehre



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfiel:
> Da Angelvereine - egal bei welchem Verband - ja immer vor Ort sitzen, meist auch eine Jugendarbeit haben, sollte es für einen Verband doch möglich sein, den ganzen Lehrern in den Schulen, die unreflektiert Schützergedanken in der Schule verbreiten, etwas entgegen zu setzen.
> 
> Indem ein (der) Verband den Vereinen/Jugendwarten Material zur Verfügung stellt, in welchem in der Schule erklärt werden kann, dass Angeln etwas mit Respekt vor der Natur und Anstand zu tun hat, dass nur durch Angler viele Gewässer überhaupt noch Fische enthalten..


 
Sowas gibt es schon:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/projektbeschreibung.pdf

Haben solche Projekte auch schon öfters durchgeführt. Kommt sehr gut an.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Gut, wenn das ein Landesverband (grundsätzlich) macht - schlecht, wenn das nicht vom Bundesverband mit eindeutigen Richtlinien vorgegeben wird.

Denn dann kommt wieder so ein Naturschutzschmarrn raus, statt einer Anglerschutzidee!!

Denn wenn die Landesverbände in Bayern für gesetzliche Abknüppelgebote plädieren, die in B-W für Nachtangelverbote, etc., hat das nix mit  Unterstützung von Anglern und Angeln zu tun, sondern ist kontraproduktiv.

Daher steht ja auch schon am Anfang, dass ein Bundesverband da insgesamt klare angelpolitische Vorgaben machen muss, an die sich die Landesverbände zu halten haben - oder, wenn sie das nicht wollen, eben austreten aus (Bundes)Anglerverbänden und (Bundes)Naturschutzverbänden beitreten.

Denn schon wenn ich diesen Satz lese aus Deinem Link, könnt ich schon wieder kotzen:


> Den Schülern fällt es dadurch leichter, sich mit den Gesetzmäßigkeiten des natürlichen Kreislaufes auseinanderzusetzen und sich für den *Schutz der Natur zu interessieren*.


Es geht ums Angeln, nicht ums Naturschützen!!
Das ist ein selbstverständlicher, aber nicht der wichtigste Teil des Angelns.

Genau wegen diesem fundamentalen Schmarrn kriege ich ja bei einigen Verbänden immer die Krätze...

Kein Wunder, wenn die Angler immer in der Defensive stehen, da sich "Angler"verbände selber nicht offensiv für ein möglichst freizügiges Angeln einzusetzen..

Und hier im Thread gehts ja darum, was wir uns von einem richtigen Anglerverband wünschen - nicht von einem von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband!!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

die Frage " Warum gibt es so viele Angler, die nicht organisiert sind ?" ist gut.
Die Antwort weit schwieriger.
Ein Lösungsansatz dürfte sein, dass in unserer Gesellschaft - das allerdings nicht nur beim Angeln - immer häufiger gefragt wird, "was habe ich konkret davon?".
Über Tageskarten oder gar am Meer kann man auch ohne Verbände seinem Hobby nachgehen.
Das aber hinter vielen Dingen eine Menge Verbandsarbeit steht ( Kormoran, Gewässerausbau, Wasserkraftnutzung...) will man nicht wahrhaben.
Ohne Verbände würde es schlecht ums Angeln aussehen !


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Das Problem der (aller) Verbände ist das etliche nur dehen das es sie erst mal nur Geld kostet. Der Nutzen von Verbänden ist nicht immer gleich und unmittelbar spürbar. Nebenbei haben viele kein Interesse daran sich zu engagieren, egal in welchem Bereich. Aber es ist wie in jedem anderen Bereich auch, wenn man sich nicht beteiligt wird man vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt und kann dann daran auch wenn nur sehr wenig verändern. Man kann in Deutschland ohne Verband auch angeln gehen, man kann auch Fische fangen nur braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die Entwicklung der Rahmenbedingungen nicht in die gewünschte Richtung geht.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

richtig, sehr richtig Mcrae !


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

noch ein weiterer Verband ? Noch mehr Klüngel und Zerstrittenheit?
noch mehr Postengeschacher ?
noch weniger Möglichkeiten die gesamte Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darzustellen?
noch mehr Angriffsmöglichkeiten für Angelgegner schaffen ?
noch weniger Einflussmöglichkeit gegenüber der Politik ?
usw. usw. usw.


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

- Einen Großen und x kleine unbedeutende
- Zwei relativ große die in starker Konkurrenz zueinander stehen
- zwei relativ große die konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten
- x unbedeutende die nichts zu sagen haben
- keinen Verband der die Interessen vertritt

Die realistischst Möglichkeit die ich sehe ist das es weiterhin zwei relativ große Verbände gibt. Diese sollte aber doch in gewisser weise zusammenarbeiten und sich den Wünschen der Mitglieder öffnen. Wenn Angler sich nicht in den Verbänden engagieren möchten brauchen sie aber nicht erwarten das sich die Verbände für sie einsetzten. Wer nicht im ADAC ist muss fürs Abschleppen bezahlen, wer Mitglied ist eben nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

2 relativ große, die wenigsten an den Kernpunkten Zusammenarbeit, da wäre schon viel erreicht.

ps. auch Gastangler finanzieren letztlich die Verbände mit. (indirekt)
auch die Fischereiabgabe müssen sie ganauso zahlen wie organisierte Angler.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@ Brillendorsch:
Kannst Du mir das mal bitte gaaaanz laaaangsam erklären, wie Gastangler Verbandsarbeit mit finanzieren ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

ein Verein macht eine einfache Einnahne-Ausgabenrechnung. Die Abgaben an den Verband sind Ausgaben. die Gebühren für Gastkarten sind Einnahmen. Meinst Du etwa nicht, dass eine Teil der Ausgaben durch den Verkauf von Angelkarten refinanziert wird ? deswegen steht da ja indirekt.
Das ist doch völlig normal.


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Oder auch direkt.

Der Verband hat ein Gewässer gepachtet und verkauft die Gastkarten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@mcrae,
oder auch so, was hier im Westen allerdings eher selten der Fall ist
heißt aber ergo, dass sie sich auch für alle einsetzen sollten, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

wenn Du eine Angelkarte betriebswirtschaftlich sauber rechnen würdest, kämst Du oft zum Ergebnis, dass der Preis zu gering ist. 
Das klappt nur, weil eben genügend ehrenamtlich, also unentgeltlich,  Ihre Zeit in den Verein bzw. Verband einbringen.
Gut, im Westen gibt es Gewässerbesitzer die leben vom Tageskartenverkauf, weil sie eben nur angeln lassen und sich ansonsten kaum um fischereiliche Dinge kümmern ( Ausnahmen gibt es!).
Aber wie gesagt, nicht mit dem Herz rechnen, sondern nüchtern mit Zahlen !


----------



## Zoddl (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Brillendorsch
Die Einahme-/Ausgaberechnung ist längst nicht so trivial! Jeder Verein versucht sich ein kleines finanzielles Polster zu schaffen, um geplante Projekte umsetzen zu können. Dieses Polster erstmal zu erreichen, setzt vorraus das ausreichend Karten verkauft werden. Das ist nicht immer und überall der Fall bzw. setzt attraktive Gewässer vorraus.
Vor allem (nicht ausschliesslich) nach jedem Winter/Frühjahr und den evtl entstandenen Schäden besteht immer die Gefahr, das zu deren Behebung hohe unerwartete Ausgaben notwendig werden. 

Und Engagement in Fragen der Verbands-/Vereinsarbeit ist keine Geldfrage! 
Wer ausschliesslich angeln geht und dafür Geld (als Gastkarte) zahlt... welche Interessengruppe vertritt er? Wie soll sich für diesen eingesetzt werden? Oder, was erwartet er, wie sich für ihn eingesetzt werden soll? Wie offenbart er sich denn mal? Soll er jeweils persönlich angeschrieben werden, oder wie?

Der organisierte Angler hat im Endeffekt diesselben Wünsche, wie der nicht-org. oder eben "nur zahlende" Angler. Keine weiteren gesetzl. Beschränkungen etc.

Nur zur Info:
Obiger Text enthält KEINE Wertung zwischen organ.-und unorgan. Anglern!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wenn Angler sich nicht in den Verbänden engagieren möchten brauchen sie aber nicht erwarten das sich die Verbände für sie einsetzten. Wer nicht im ADAC ist muss fürs Abschleppen bezahlen, wer Mitglied ist eben nicht.



Ich glaube, das muss man etwas differenzierter sehen.

Als einzelner Angler hast Du gar nicht erst die Möglichkeit, Dich in einem Verband zu organisieren. Hier und da gibt es zwar Einzelmitgliedschaften, aber ohne Stimmrecht.

Als indirekt stimmberechtigtes Mitglied kannst Du nur über einen Verein dem Verband beitreten. Das ist z.B. in meiner Gegend fast unmöglich oder unbezahlbar. 

Im Grunde wäre das auch wurscht, wenn die Verbände sich nur um Angelegenheiten kümmern würden, die direkt die Vereine oder den Verband selbst betreffen.

Da die Verbände aber direkt Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung nehmen und als Vertreter der Anglerschaft gewertet werden und auch so auftreten, ist das nicht ok. 
Was auch immer auf Verbandsebene ausgekaspert wird, trifft immer alle Angler, auch die unorganisierten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Zoddl,
darum gings ja auch nicht,
es ging um die Aussage, dass Nichtorganisierte keinen finanziellen beitrag für die /den verband leisten würden.
Was das Engagement angeht stimme ich Dir zu. 
Da muss ein Nichtorganisierter schon selbst aktiv werden, wie in diesem Forum z.B.
Es ist auch nicht überall so einfach möglich einem Verein beizutreten.
Hier z.B bewirtschaften im Umkreis 60-80 Km die Vereine kleinere Weiheranlagen bis ca. 0,5 ha oder kleinere Bagger-oder Stauseen bis max. 5 ha. Die haben einfach keine Möglichkeit weitere Angler aufzunehmen.
Da gibt es sogar Vereine, da musst Du im Ort geboren sein, damit Du auf die Warteliste kommst.

war nur mal zur Info, ich habs nicht als Wertung verstanden


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Um mich in einem Verband zu engagieren muss ich kein Einzelmitglied sein. Ich kann mich über meinen Verein an der Verbandsarbeit beteiligen, ich kann direkt an Verbandsaktivitäten mitwirken oder ich kann mit Vorschlägen/Wünschen/Forderungen an die Verbandsführung herantreten. Zu all diesen Punkten muss ich kein Einzelmitglied sein, geschweige denn überhaupt Mitglied sein.

Wenn man die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten natürlich nur einseitig allein auf das (unmittelbare) Stimmrecht jedes einzelnen Anglers reduzieren möchte ist die Einzelmitgliedschaft zu berücksichtigen.

Die Verbände kümmern sich überwiegend um die Angelegenheiten der Vereine und des Verbandes und damit auch um die Belange der Angler, zumindest der Angler die Mitglied im Verband (direkt oder indirekt) sind. Dazu gehört nun mal auch die Politik und die Einflussnahme in Gesetzgebungsprozessen. Sonst würden die Gesetze für Angler allein von Nichtanglern und "Vogelfetischisten" bestimmt. Das das in irgendeiner Form von einem Angler gewünscht ist kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 

@Ralle
Wobei wenn ich deine Aussagen zu dem Engagement des VDSF in den Gesetzgebungsprozessen so ansehe entsteht bei mir der Eindruck das du genau das bezwecken möchtest...


----------



## Zoddl (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Ralle
Das bedeutet im Grunde nur, dass eine Möglichkeit oder "Institution" geschaffen werden muss, damit auch der unorganisierte Angler ein (in-)direktes Stimmrecht besitzt oder erhält. Oder er schliesst sich einem Verband an, dessen Satzung ihm auch ohne eigenes Stimmrecht "passt".

Warum sollte sich ein Anglerverband nicht um die Belange des Angelns befassen, sondern "nur" um Vereinsangelegenheiten?
Der Sinn und Zweck eines Verbandes ist, die Interessen seiner Vereine die durch deren Mitglieder definiert werden, geschlossen zu vertreten. Und dazu gehören auch Belange des Angelns ganz einfach dazu!
Die Interessen von nicht - organisierten Mitgliedern zu vertreten, wird insofern schwer, weil diese "nicht greifbar" sind. So gesehen müsste sich entweder jeder einzeln äussern oder einzeln befragt werden. Geht ja irgendwie nicht?

Und natürlich werden nicht alle Entscheidungen im Sinne aller getroffen, sowohl der org. als auch den nicht-org. Entspräche ja einer Abstimmungsergebnis von 100%.


@Edit
war ich zu langsam...


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

selbstverständlich kann ein Nichtorganisierter erwarten, dass der Verband ihn persönlich vertritt.
bei übergeordneten Dingen (Gesetzgebung) vertritt er aber alle Angler.
und eine Einzelmitgliedschaft im Verband geht auch nur regional.
Was nützt mich da eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Thürischen Landesverband, wenn ich im Hunsrück lebe ?
da hätte ich allenfalls indirekt Einfluss auf das Thüringer Landesfischereirecht.
Also alles schöne Theorie, die Praxis sieht leider anders aus.


----------



## Zoddl (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Brillendorsch
Naja... dann versuch mal die Interessenvertretung von unorganisierten Anglern in die Praxis umzusetzen. Wie/wo werden ihre Belange vorgetragen und wie/wo werden ihre Belange diskutiert? Da liegt doch jenes Problem!
Die Diskussion ist auch unter den unorganisierten notwendig, da auch hier nicht in allen Belangen Einigkeit herrscht. 

Deswegen fehlt eben eine "Institution", die es praktisch möglich macht, auch als unorganisierter Stimmrecht zu erhalten. In nen Thüringer Verein zwinge ich Dich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

An der Gesetzgebung kannst du dich auch ganz ohne Verband beteiligen..

Petitionen kann jeder einreichen, auch in RLP...
http://www.landtag.rlp.de/icc/Inter...jsp?uMen=59820884-ec2c-3b01-be59-26bf983c6eac


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Zoddel,
ich melde mich ja hier zu Wort. Bin da übrigens sicher, dass ich hier mehr Leute erreiche als in einem kleinen Verein im tiefen Hunsrück.
Und beruflich komm ich auch mit manch einem zusammen, dem ich meine Ansichten mitteilen kann und manchmal sogar einen gewissen Einfluss habe  . Es geht also nicht um mich persönlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



mcrae schrieb:


> An der Gesetzgebung kannst du dich auch ganz ohne Verband beteiligen..
> 
> Petitionen kann jeder einreichen, auch in RLP...
> http://www.landtag.rlp.de/icc/Inter...jsp?uMen=59820884-ec2c-3b01-be59-26bf983c6eac


 
ich weiß


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

also nochmal, es geht da gar nicht so im meine Person
ich verschaff mir schon Verhör.
das gilt aber längst nicht für viele Andere


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ich halte von einem Anglerverband, egal ob bereits existierend, wie im Falle DAV und VDSF oder einem selbst ausgedachten, schlicht gar nichts und das aus einem simplen Grund:
Interessenvertretungen jeder Art, egal ob Gewerkschaft, Verband, Studentenvereinigung oder sonst was, haben ein grundsätzliches Problem, dass in der Natur des Menschen begründet liegt; sie bestehen nach einer gewissen Zeit, nur noch um ihrer selbst Willen.
Besteht so eine Gruppe aus Menschen eine gewisse Weile/Zeit und hat erstmal eine gewisse Größe erreicht, dient sie meist nicht mehr dem, wozu sie gegründet wurde, sondern nur noch sich selbst.
Heraus kommt dann, worüber hier eifrig seniert wird, Funktionärs- und Posten- sowie Kompetenzgerangel, die Mitglieder dienen nur noch zum Machterhalt der Spitze dieser Gruppe, werden verraten und verkauft.
Die Idee vom Menschen, der sich organisiert und gemeinsam was erreicht, ist für mich in vielen Fällen ein theoretisches Konstrukt, ähnlich der Idee vom Kommunismus und ist stets zum Scheitern verurteilt, da die Sache nur temporär funktionieren kann und immer von einer ordentlichen Portion Glaube/Optimismus an Gutmenschtum lebt.
Manchmal ist sowas auch nur ein probates Mittel, um die Menschen unter Kontrolle zu haben, wie im Falle der EU.
Einmal beschlossens ist z.B. praktisch unmöglich wieder wegzubekommen, wenn es sich als Unsinn erwiesen hat und alle sind gefangen in diesem unbeweglichen Monstrum => gefickt eingeschädelt!


----------



## volkerm (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Genau so ist das.


----------



## Zoddl (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@mcrea
Die Sache mit der Petition ist eine Möglichkeit, sich *persönlich* bzw. seine *eigene *Meinung kundzutun. Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aber wo viele Meinungen, wie z.B. unter den Anglern, da auch viele Aneckpunkte. Aneckpunkte kann man mittels Diskussion abrunden/abschwächen oder mit Kompromissfindung eliminieren. Oder keines von beiden.
Ne Petition bietet dergleichen nicht!


@Brillendorsch
Du bist einer der wenigen, die sich hier aktiv miteinbringen.
Löst aber immer noch nicht das Problem, wie der unorganisierte "vertreten" wird! Angenommen das hier angestrebte Projekt klappt und aufgrund unterschiedlicher Meinungen zu den Inhalten auch hier im Board, wessen Interessen werden vertreten? Die von allen Boardmitgliedern, die von den Diskutanten hier oder von allgemein allen Anglern? In einer gewissen Form sind alle, die sich hier einbringen dem organisierten Angler ähnlich.


----------



## mcrae (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Mit verband (verknöchert und unbeweglich) gehts nicht, ohne Verband gehts nicht... 

Was ist das kleinere Übel?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Was ist denn eigentlich "organisiert"?

Sind es die Angler, die in einem Verein sind und über diesen automatisch im Verband, sollte der Verein dem Verband angehören.
Oder ist nicht auch schon ein Angler organisiert, wenn er einem Verein angehört, der nicht dem Verband angehört?
Gehören nicht irgendwie temporär auch die Gastangler an den Gewässern dazu, sowie sie eine Berechtigungskarte mit Rechten und Pflichten kaufen. Oder gehören sie durch ihre konkrete Teilnahme am Angeln schon generell zu den "organisierten"? (Nur ein Gedankenspiel ... )
usw.

Im Verein, bei dem ich im Vorstand bin, ist beim Verband, also organisiert.
Ich aber sehe aus meiner Erfahrung nun, dass ich nicht im Verband sein muss mit dem Verein, da ich Angler ja als Vorstand vertrete, die organsiert sind, nämlich im Verein. Eine übergeordenete Stelle, gleich einem Dienstweg, verzögert die Kommunikation zu den entscheidenen Stellen, Behörden. Das ist systemimmanent.  Somit haben wir und andere Vereine nun den direkten Weg in der Diskussion gesucht und immer gefunden, erfolgreich, auch zur Gesetzgebung!

Das liegt im System eines Verbandswesens, eines Zunftwesens, nicht am einzelnen Verband. Ich persönlich halte inzwischen sehr wenig aus künstlich installierten Dienstwegen, Instanzen, Verbänden und Zünften wie im Handwerk, teils schon eingeführt im Mittelalter.

Entweder reformieren/modernisieren (Sytem bezogen) sich diese schon verstaatlicht fühlenden Zwischenebenen oder sie werden zunehmend umgangen.
Selbstbewußtes Vortragen von Argumenten von Organisationen, also Vereinen an sich, benötigt diese Form der "Interessen-/Standesvertretung" nicht.

Deswegen der Austritt von Vereinen aus dem Verbandswesen.

Das aber ist meine persönlich Einstellung, mit der viele und zunehmend immer mehr, mitziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



mcrae schrieb:


> Mit verband (verknöchert und unbeweglich) gehts nicht, ohne Verband gehts nicht...
> 
> Was ist das kleinere Übel?




Schau doch nicht nach dem kleineren Übel, sondern dem größten gemeinsamen Nenner.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Das bedeutet im Grunde nur, dass eine Möglichkeit oder "Institution" geschaffen werden muss, damit auch der unorganisierte Angler ein (in-)direktes Stimmrecht besitzt oder erhält. Oder er schliesst sich einem Verband an, dessen Satzung ihm auch ohne eigenes Stimmrecht "passt".
> 
> Richtig
> ...



Ziel muss sein, diese erbärmliche Verordnungswut auszumerzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @mcrea
> Die Sache mit der Petition ist eine Möglichkeit, sich *persönlich* bzw. seine *eigene *Meinung kundzutun. Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aber wo viele Meinungen, wie z.B. unter den Anglern, da auch viele Aneckpunkte. Aneckpunkte kann man mittels Diskussion abrunden/abschwächen oder mit Kompromissfindung eliminieren. Oder keines von beiden.
> Ne Petition bietet dergleichen nicht!
> 
> ...


 
ob sich hier jemand mit einbringt, ob organisiert oder nicht, ist jedes Menschen eigene Entscheidung.
Möchte er allerdings einen kleinen Einfluss nehmen, so ist das hier eine Möglichkeit.
Ich bin sicher, hier wird auch von den Verbandsoberen gelesen.
Und natürlich können die nur jene wahrnehmen, die sich hier auch beteiligen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Als einzelner Angler hast Du gar nicht erst die Möglichkeit, Dich in einem Verband zu organisieren. Hier und da gibt es zwar Einzelmitgliedschaften, aber ohne Stimmrecht.


Moin Ralf,
das stimmt so nicht. Im DAV-LV NRW (AGSB) bist Du auch als Einzelmitglied stimmberechtigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ja, aber das geht leider nur in einigen wenigen DAV-Landesverbänden.

Da aber zuerst einmal die Bundesvrebände die angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgeben, an die sich ja auch die Landservbände zu halten haben, wäre der Einfluss der Angler auf Bundsverbände wesentlich wichtiger als auf die Landesverbände.

Denn wenn in den Bundesverbänden (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) wieder mal was beschlossen wird, wird es normalerweise unten drunter auch abgenickt..

Dann noch was zu ändern ist immer schwieriger, als schon im Vorfeld es gar nicht dazu kommen zu lassen.

Das ist auch ganz klar einer der großen Kritikpunkte, die ich am DAV-Bundesverband hab - das wissen die Jungs da auch, und es wird zumindest nachgedacht über Möglichkeiten.

Da das aber gleichzeitig von den Landesverbänden als "Schwächung" ihrer "Macht" ausgelegt werden könnte, wird das sicherlich in der Durchsetzung nicht einfach werden, wenn sich das ein Bundesverband überhaupt traut.....


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da aber zuerst einmal die Bundesvrebände die angelpolitischen Richtlinien vorgeben, an die sich ja auch die Landservbände zu halten haben, wäre der Einfluss der Angler auf Bundsverbände wesentlich wichtiger als auf die Landesverbände.
> 
> Denn wenn in den Bundesverbänden (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) wieder mal was beschlossen wird, wird es normalerweise unten drunter auch abgenickt..
> 
> Dann noch was zu ändern ist immer schwieriger, als schon im Vorfeld es gar nicht dazu kommen zu lassen.


Aus diesem Grund muss, sobald sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, die Möglichkeit ergriffen werden und von Unten nach Oben agiert werden.

Zudem gibt es immer auch die Möglichkeit etwas nicht abzunicken. Nur dazu gehört dann natürlich auch Mumm und Durchhaltevermögen. Die eigenen Mitglieder werden es dann danken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

hab da mal ne Idee,
warum nicht so ne Art "Tochtergesellschaft" eine Verbindung, die sich außschließlich um Angelpolitische Themen kümmert und wo jeder Angler Mitglied werden kann ?
Z.B. wenn der Dav das täte, wäre es spielend leicht für ihn ebenfalls als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden und wäre trotzdem vorrangig für die Angler da.
Nur ne Idee, ob das machbar ist weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



hphoe schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> das stimmt so nicht. Im DAV-LV NRW (AGSB) bist Du auch als Einzelmitglied stimmberechtigt.



Upps, Danke für die Berichtigung. Das werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Machbar ist vieles - die Frage ist immer, in wie weit sich Verbände (egal welche, nicht nur bei Anglern) tatsächlich in "ihre Politik" vom "gemeinen Volk" reinreden lassen wollen...

Ich hab da so meine Bedenken...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Thomas,
wieso ?  die hätten ja auch ihre Leute da drin
einen weiteren konkurierenden Verband zu gründen halte ich in der Sache eher für kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Nicht für kontraproduktiv, aber für schlicht zu stressig ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

noch ne Möglichkeit wäre:
beide Verbände tun das. wie ne 12er Kommission oder so.
die würde dann die angelpolitischen Ziele beider Verbände vertreten und hätten defakto alle organisierten Angler als Grundlage.
Die Hauptverbände könnten bestehen bleiben, aber gegenüber der Politik sind sie Eins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Die Hauptverbände könnten bestehen bleiben, aber gegenüber der Politik sind sie Eins.


Den Vorschlag eines "gemeinsamen Außenministeriums" beider Verbände zum Wohle der Angler statt der Fusion hatten wir schon lange gemacht.

Da bekamen wir die Antwort, dass das zwar diskutiert worden sei vor Beginn der Verhhandlungen, aber abgelehnt..

Wenn eingie alte Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden bzw. einige "alte Funktionäre" nichts mehr zu sagen haben, könnte das einmal der Beginn einer vernünftigen Fusion sein.

Da könnte dann der VDSF in der Praxis zeigen, dass er zukünftig eben nicht mehr eine anglerfeindliche Politik als von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband betreibt, sondern sich wie der DAV zuerst am Interese der Angler und des Angelns orientiert..

Aber - wie gesagt:
Da müssen (beidseitig) noch viele verkrustete Strukturen aufbrechen und viele "Altgediente" ihren "wohlverdienten" Ruhestand antreten - das wird vor allem jetzt nach Aussetzung der Fusion durch Herrn Mohnert noch seine Zeit brauchen.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

hmmm, vieleicht sollten sie jetzt nach dem Scheitern der Verhandlungen diesen Vorschlag noch mal aufgreifen


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

immerhin wurde es diskutiert.
Vieleicht wurde der Vorschlag ja nur abgelehnt, weil sie Größeres (Fusion) im Sinn hatten.
Ich sehe darin jedenfalls mehr Vorteile für alle Angler, als bei einer Fusion


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Hauptverbände könnten bestehen bleiben, aber gegenüber der Politik sind sie Eins.




Genau weil das nicht gelungen ist, ist die Fusion ja gescheitert.
Wie soll sich ein Tierschutzverband mit einem Anglerverband an einen Tisch setzen und in Sachen Angelpolitik auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Ralle,
wie blöd, wenn sie die reinen angelpolitischen Themen auslagern, sind sie doch erst Recht ein reiner Naturschuztzverband.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> wie blöd, wenn sie die reinen angelpolitischen Themen auslagern, sind sie doch erst Recht ein reiner Naturschuztzverband.



Eben. Drum bringt so ein " Außenministerium" auch nix. 
Naturschutz ist wichtig und auch dabei bekleckert der VdSF sich nicht mit Ruhm sondern agiert rein populistisch.


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Moin,

ergiebiges Thema, das.
In meinen Augen hilft hier nur ein totaler Abriss mit anschließendem Neubau.
Dumm nur, daß die westlichen Verbandsstrukturen über (ich rate jetzt) mehr als 50-60 Jahre gewachsen sind.
Da hält sich jeder am Tisch, am Amt und an der Macht fest.
In der Geschichte wurden solche Probleme in der Regel durch Revolution gelöst; manchmal lief das für die Betonköpfe nicht ganz so gut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

ja klar tut er das,
aber dann könnte er das nicht mehr und muss farbe bekennen


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Volkerma,
Revolution ? so richtig mit Schießgewehr ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Volkerma,
> Revolution ? so richtig mit Schießgewehr ?



Eine Revolution hat nicht zwingend mit Gewaltanwendung zu tun.
Beispiele gibt genügend, hier mal einege Beispiele welche den meisten bekannt sein drüften:

Ghandi - Salzmarsch
ML King - Buss Boykott
DDR  - Montagsdemos


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@Denni,
ist mir schon klar
war eher sarkastisch gemeint. Bezogen auf den letzten Satz von VolkerMa


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Naja, genau zu solch einer Revolution stiften wir ja an, wenn wir aufzeigen, wie ein Verein den Verband wechseln kann und dass man als Unorganisierter auch Einzelmitglied beim DAV werden kann...:m


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ich begreife immer noch nicht, warum ein Anglerverband nicht auch gleichzeitig ein Naturschutzverband sein will oder sein kann oder sein mag.
Angeln und Naturschutz gehören zusammen.
Das funktioniert ! Das ergänzt sich !
Ich bin bekennender Naturnutzer, also bekennender Angler ! Aber ich bin auch bereit für Natur und Artenschutz ( z.B. Strukturverbesserungen an unseren Gewässern ) was zu tun.
Also doch: Angler und Naturschutzverband !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

natürlich kann ein Anglerverband auch Naturschutzverband sein
Angeln und Naturschutz schließt sich ja nicht aus. 
Für uns Angler ist es aber wichtig, dass eben Anglerinteressen an erster Stelle stehen


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ich begreife immer noch nicht, warum ein Anglerverband nicht auch gleichzeitig ein Naturschutzverband sein will oder sein kann oder sein mag.
> Angeln und Naturschutz gehören zusammen.
> Das funktioniert ! Das ergänzt sich !
> Ich bin bekennender Naturnutzer, also bekennender Angler ! Aber ich bin auch bereit für Natur und Artenschutz ( z.B. Strukturverbesserungen an unseren Gewässern ) was zu tun.
> Also doch: Angler und Naturschutzverband !!!



Das ist eine Frage der Diktion, nicht der Überzeugung.

Selbstverständlich gehört Naturschutz zum angeln untrennbar dazu. Allerdings in etwas anderer Form, als es heute vom VDSF vorgebetet wird. 
Wesentlich intensiver und auf die Kernkompetenz bezogen.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

genau so , begrenzt auf die Kernkompetenz.
Ich kann mich als Mensch , der auch Angelt sicher auch um die Erhaltung von sonstwas ( von mir der Arnikapflanze) kümmern. Nur ist das meine private Angelegenheit ( und positiv) und hat mit der Arbeit eines Angelvereins und dessen Berührungspunkte mit Naturschutz eben nichts zu tun. Da steht m.E. z.B. die Renaturierung von Gewässern, die Erhaltung des Artenreichtums in Gewässern im Mittelpunkt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Zoddl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Diktion, nicht der Überzeugung.
> 
> Selbstverständlich gehört Naturschutz zum angeln untrennbar dazu. Allerdings in etwas anderer Form, als es heute vom VDSF vorgebetet wird.
> Wesentlich intensiver und auf die Kernkompetenz bezogen.



Bedeutet aber trotzdem, das Naturschutz eine deutlich kennbare Rolle in den Interessen eines Verbandes/Vereins spielen sollte und auch muss!

Da hatte Frauen-Nerfling schon recht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3223865#post3223865


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Naturschutz kann bedeuten:
Angler wollen saubere Gewässer und gute Fischbestände (der Wunsch wohl aller Angler)

Naturschutz bedeutet beim VDSF:
Beschränkungen für Angler, um sich bei den anderen Naturschutzverbänden und den Tierschützern lieb Kind zu machen..

Welche Art Naturschutz will der Angler wirklich? 

Und wer schützt die Angler?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Vorweg : Ich habe mir den Thread nicht zur Gänze durchgelesen.

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema Naturschutz : 
Es gibt eben mehr als 2 Sorten von Anglern, ich überziehe das jetzt einmal in jede Richtung :

- dem Einen macht es nichts aus, sich seinen Aal direkt neben einer Ölraffinerie aus einen stinkenden Fluss zu ziehen.Hauptsache das Gewässer ist in wenigen Minuten erreicht,es ist eine Pommesbude in der Nähe und Gleichgesinnte zum quatschen über Fussball sollten auch vor Ort sein.

- der Andere möchte an einen naturbelassenen Gewässer ganz alleine rumsitzen und dabei noch Eisvögel beobachten.Entnommene Fische werden akribisch ins Fangblatt eingetragen, damit der Besatzobmann das natürliche Gleichgewicht wieder errechnen und dementsprechend nachbesetzen kann.

Zumindest mir ist klar, dass man die Ansprüche beider Angler an einen Anglerverband nicht unter einen Hut bringen wird.
Aber ich denke, niemand hat das Recht den anderen deswegen als den "schlechteren" Angler hinzustellen.
Es ist einzig die Gewichtung der Interessen, die diese beiden voneinander unterscheidet.


----------



## Zoddl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz kann bedeuten:
> Angler wollen saubere Gewässer und gute Fischbestände (der Wunsch wohl aller Angler)
> 
> Naturschutz bedeutet beim VDSF:
> ...



Hat der Angler den Status Naturschützer, oder ist "Kompetenzperson" (in GANZ grossen Anführungsstrichen!) in Sachen Naturschutz an/in/um Gewässer, dann ist er der Naturschützer eben hierfür. Einschränkungen, die von anderen Naturschutz(interessen)gruppen an den Anglern vorgenommen werden, müssen dann so erst diskutiert werden.

Gilt der Angler nur als Naturnutzer mit Nutzen für den Naturschutz, so kann der anerkannte Naturschützer (BUND/NABU etc.) auch ohne Diskussion Einschränkungen im Sinne des Naturschutzes äussern.

Sprich, so lange wir selber anerkannt den Status Naturschützer innehaben, solange sind wir einigermassen vor Schützern sicher.

Beispiele hierfür wären da die Lachsprogramme, Gewässerrenaturierung, etc.
Solange solche von Anglern als Naturschützer angestossen, beiberaten und mitgetragen/mitgeholfen werden ist alles super! Gilt der Angler nur als Nutzniesser dessen, hat er sicherlich mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen.


(Sorry, musste ich schnell zusammentackern, da keine Zeit. Kam hoffentlich trotzdem verständlich rüber.)


----------



## Pinn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hat der Angler den Status Naturschützer, oder ist "Kompetenzperson" (in GANZ grossen Anführungsstrichen!) in Sachen Naturschutz an/in/um Gewässer, dann ist er der Naturschützer eben hierfür. Einschränkungen, die von anderen Naturschutz(interessen)gruppen an den Anglern vorgenommen werden, müssen dann so erst diskutiert werden.
> 
> Gilt der Angler nur als Naturnutzer mit Nutzen für den Naturschutz, so kann der anerkannte Naturschützer (BUND/NABU etc.) auch ohne Diskussion Einschränkungen im Sinne des Naturschutzes äussern.
> 
> ...


Moin Zoddl,

angeln ist Angeln, d.h. im Gegensatz zur Erwerbsfischerei nicht gewerbsmäßig ausgeübtes Fangen von Fischen - egal ob für den Kochtopf, aus Spaß an der Freude oder aus beiden Gründen. Das hat direkt nix mit Naturschutz zu tun, sondern erstmal nur mit individueller Freizeitgestaltung. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, läuft in Gefahr, sich selber etwas in die Tasche zu lügen.

Beim Angeln geniesse ich manchmal die Natur, weil ich dabei relaxen kann. Ich freue mich beispielsweise über'n Eisvogel oder einen Zwergtaucher im Blickfeld oder einfach nur über die Ruhe in der Umgebung. 

Oft angel ich auch in Gesellschaft mit Gleichgesinnten. Da werden soziale Kontakte gepflegt, d.h. über das gemeinsame Hobby neue  Bekanntschaften gemacht und Freundschaften vertieft. Oder auch nicht, kommt auch schonmal vor...

Egal ob und wie und warum, in erster Linie verbindet uns das gemeinsame Interesse, Fische zu fangen. Darum geht es uns und nur nachrangig darum, beispielsweise Nistkästen für Meisen aufzuhängen. Obwohl ich nix dagegen habe und sowas auch sehr schön finde.

Anglerverbände sollten Anglerinteressen vertreten. Naturschutz ist selbsverständlich auch ein wichtiger Aspekt dabei, aber nicht mehr! Die Prioritäten der Verbandspolitik sollten sich an der Interessenslage der Angler orientieren und nicht an Zielen, wie sie Umweltorganisationen formulieren. Zusammenarbeit ja, aber dieser VDSF-Spagat der unkritischen Anbiederung an Umweltorganisationen halte ich für gefährlich. Wenn der VDSF programmatisch so weitermachen könnte wie bisher, wäre es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Freizeitangelei aus sogenannten Natur- und Umweltschutzgründen generell verboten würde! Mit Vorarbeit durch den VDSF.

 Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Zoddl schrieb:


> (Sorry, musste ich schnell zusammentackern, da keine Zeit. Kam hoffentlich trotzdem verständlich rüber.)



tacker weiter. ist schon fast brüsseler spitze.
ist spitze.
sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Anglerverbände sollten Anglerinteressen vertreten. Naturschutz ist selbsverständlich auch ein wichtiger Aspekt dabei, aber nicht mehr! Die Prioritäten der Verbandspolitik sollten sich an der Interessenslage der Angler orientieren und nicht an Zielen, wie sie Umweltorganisationen formulieren. Zusammenarbeit ja, aber dieser VDSF-Spagat der unkritischen Anbiederung an Umweltorganisationen halte ich für gefährlich. Wenn der VDSF programmatisch so weitermachen könnte wie bisher, wäre es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Freizeitangelei aus sogenannten Natur- und Umweltschutzgründen generell verboten würde! Mit Vorarbeit durch den VDSF.


Sehr gut zusammen gefasst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Naturschutz gehört selbstverständlich zum Angeln dazu, schon aus Eigeninteresse.
auch die extensive Nutzung (Angeln) läuft dem nicht entgegen, sondern kann sogar eine Form des Naturschutzes sein.
Selbst Naturschutzorganisationen wie NABU , WWF usw. praktizieren Naturschutz durch Nutzung. Z.B. bei Orchideenwiesen.
Wir Angler müssen uns da nicht verstecken, 
Selbst der einzelne Angler, der einfach nur angeln will, trägt indirekt dazu bei, dass wir auch heute noch an einigermaßen intakten Gewässern fischen können . und sei es auch nur mittels seiner Gebühr für den Angelschein.
Wir haben es also gar nicht nötig zu schleimen und uns in vorauseilender Selbstkastei zu üben.
Ich weiß nicht, ob zum Beispiel der DAV jemals einen Antrag auf Anerkennung zum Naturschutzverband gestellt hat, bin mir aber sicher, dass ihm diese zuteil würde.
Auch beim DAV ist Naturschutz laut Satzung einer der vornehmsten Ziele. 
Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass es eben nur eins der Ziele ist und nicht das Einzige!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Wir haben es also gar nicht nötig zu schleimen und uns in vorauseilender Selbstkastei zu üben.


Genau das ist der Punkt- ob als anerkannte Naturschützer oder nicht, am Ende haben die Millionen Angler, Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine mehr für Naturschutz, gesunde Gewässer, gute Fischbestände, durchgängige Flüsse etc. getan als es die ganzen anerkannten Naturschutzverbände je zustande bringen werden.



> Auch beim DAV ist Naturschutz laut Satzung einer der vornehmsten Ziele.
> *Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass es eben nur eins der Ziele ist und nicht das Einzige! *


Der größte Unterschied ist schlicht, dass die Förderung von Angeln und Anglern das erste Ziel ist!

Und das man auch mit einer solchen Satzung als Naturschutzverband anerkannt werden kann, beweist der Landesverband in Sachsen-Anhalt.

Dazu braucht es keine Satzung wie beim VDSF, in der bei den vornehmsten Zielen das Angeln oder Angler nicht mal erwähnt werden und man damit Angelgegnern Tür und Tor öffent.........


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich bemühe mich ja wirklich, meine Angelkollegen nachhaltig zu informieren....
Was höre ich dann ?? "Laß mich mit dem Scheixx in Ruhe, ich will doch nur angeln!" Vereinsintern bin ich eh der Querulant, wenn ich einen Antrag stelle, unabhängig um welches Thema es geht, braucht nur eine der grauen Eminenzen tief Luft zu holen und mit den Augen zu rollen, und die Sache ist vom Tisch!
Deshalb bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung , das wir zwar einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband zur Wahrung unserer Interessen brauchen, in dem aber jeder Angler Einzelmitglied werden kann und auch ein Stimmrecht hat, egal ob er irgendwo Vereinsmitglied ist oder nicht.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Knispel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Vereinsintern bin ich eh der Querulant, wenn ich einen Antrag stelle, unabhängig um welches Thema es geht, braucht nur eine der grauen Vorstandseminenzen tief Luft zu holen und mit den Augen zu rollen, und die Sache ist vom Tisch!
> tight lines
> Tom


Kenne ich noch einen :m . ich habe letzt sogar hier im AB von alten Vereinskameraden die nette Botschaft erhalten, dass wir alle froh sind, dass du ausgetreten bist ( ich bin etwas weiten von bremen weg aufs Dorf gezogen ). Dabei habe ich nur gesagt : Der VDSF vertritt die Meinung, dass alle Angler welche Maßige, nicht geschützte Fische zurücksetzen kriminelle Lustfischer sind ....
Aber es gibt hier Sportsfreunde die sehen sofort tiefstes Rot, wenn man etwas gegen ihren Verein, ihren Landesverband bzw. Bundesverband sagt, da wird man beschimpft, beleidigt und zum Teufel gewünscht.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ich werdehier auch per PN provoziert, zwar nicht von Kollegen, aber diese Boardies würden es sicher gerne sehen, wenn mir mal der Sack platzt und ich dafür gesperrt würde..... Aber was kümmerts die deutsche Eiche, wenn ein Schwein sich an ihr reibt ......|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich ja wirklich, meine Angelkollegen nachhaltig zu informieren....
> Was höre ich dann ?? "Laß mich mit dem Scheixx in Ruhe, ich will doch nur angeln!" Vereinsintern bin ich eh der Querulant, wenn ich einen Antrag stelle, unabhängig um welches Thema es geht, braucht nur eine der grauen Eminenzen tief Luft zu holen und mit den Augen zu rollen, und die Sache ist vom Tisch!
> Deshalb bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung , das wir zwar einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband zur Wahrung unserer Interessen brauchen, in dem aber jeder Angler Einzelmitglied werden kann und auch ein Stimmrecht hat, egal ob er irgendwo Vereinsmitglied ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Kenn ich.  |supergri
Und da alle schnell nach Hause wollen, weil Mutti mit dem Essen wartet....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



> Deshalb bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung , das wir zwar einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband zur Wahrung unserer Interessen brauchen, in dem aber jeder Angler Einzelmitglied werden kann und auch ein Stimmrecht hat, egal ob er irgendwo Vereinsmitglied ist oder nicht.


Würde ich so unterstützen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

In divesen DAV-LV gibts Einzelmitgliedschaften (SH z. B.).

Weiss aber nicht, wie das das mit Stimm- und Antragsrecht gehandhabt wird.

Überlegungen, Anglern die Organisation in LV ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft zu ermöglichen, gibt es in mehreren LV.

Hintergrund ist die immer weiter sinkende Zahl an Beitragszahlern über die Vereine (aktuell nur noch ca. 770.000 in beiden Dachverbänden zusammen).


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wie das funktioniert ! Ist doch ganz einfach, nur nicht mit den bestehenden BV`s ......
Durch Vorlage z.B. des Jahresfischereischeins weist man nach, das man Angler ist und sich einbringen möchte, die Daten werden beim Verband gespeichert und man kann sich mit seinen Daten ein Passwort für den Zugang für die Homepage besorgen. Fragen zu Kernthemen werden auf der Homepage veröffentlicht und man kann nach dem Login eine Stimme abgeben. 
War jetzt ein sehr spontaner und mit Sicherheit verbesserungswürdiger Vorschlag , aber wenn Angler sehen würden, das ihre Stimme Gewicht hat, würden sich mit Sicherheit auch sehr viele mehr einbringen.....
Ist halt wie mit Politik und Politikverdrossenheit ...... 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Mooooment !
Es geht hier nicht um Landesverbände, sondern um einen (neu zu gründenden) Bundesverband , der sich für grundlegende Anliegen aller Angler in Deutschland stark machen soll ! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Zumindest wäre mein Ansatz ein demokratischer Prozess, und nicht die Demokratur, die uns viele LV`s und die beiden bestehenden BV`s gerade vorleben ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Dann mußt du aufmerksamer lesen....|supergri
Ich, und nicht nur ich haben das schon des öfteren als Alternative ins Gespräch gebracht. Bis sich dafür in den Altverbänden die Struktur wandeln würde, gäbe es wahrscheinlich keine Fische mehr, die wir noch beangeln könnten.....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

"Im Westen" frei angeln funktioniert so gut wie überhaupt nicht !
Mein LV hat so gut wie keine Gewässer und die vorhandenen sind entfernungstechnisch "out of reach", zumindest bei meiner Angelfrequenz. 
Deshalb halt auch einen neuen Bundesverband , der sich erstmal nur mit grundlegenden Anliegen aller Angler auseinander setzt.
Innerhalb eines Landkreises oder einer kreisfreien Stadt könnten sich z. B. die bestehenden Angelvereine in einer Interessengemeinschaft zusammenschließen, um lokale Besonderheiten gemeinsam zu regeln.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Sorry, aber du hast es nicht ganz verstanden....
In diesem Verband sollte es nur Einzelmitglieder geben und jeder soll weiter in seinem Verein oder Gewässerpool angeln, der neue Verband soll nur herausfinden (über Mitgliederbefragungen), was deutsche Angler wirklich wollen und soll für sie mit einer Stimme sprechen und sich darum bemühen, die Anliegen der Angler durchzusetzen....



tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo cyprinusbarbus,

eine revolutionäre Idee - aber das wird sich keine Verband einbrocken wollen -> eine unberechenbare Masse an Fußvolk.

Und du würdest alle LV`s sogar die Kreisverbände überflüssig machen.

Oder ist die Idee sogar so gut ... das man das einfach ausprobieren sollte?????


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Viele LV`s tun doch wirklich fast alles dafür, sich selbst überflüßig zu machen !!!!! In dem sie halt nichts für Angler tun !

Unberechenbare Masse ? Es soll doch erstmal nur um grundsätzliche Fragen gehen, hier beispielhaft : bundesweite Abschaffung der Nachtangelverbote, Prüfung ja oder nein, wenn ja, bundesweite Vereinheitlichung ja oder nein, Bundesfischereischein ja oder nein, usw. usf.  ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo snoekbars,



> *Einzelmitglieder* gibt es aber leider nur im Automobilclub.



Das ist natürlich nur eine Satzungfrage.


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo cyprinusbarbus,



> Unberechenbare Masse ? Es soll doch erstmal nur um grundsätzliche Fragen  gehen, hier beispielhaft : bundesweite Abschaffung der  Nachtangelverbote, Prüfung ja oder nein, wenn ja, bundesweite  Vereinheitlichung ja oder nein, Bundesfischereischein ja oder nein, usw.  usf.  ........



klar aber nach "alter Denke" .... das ist schon krass den heutigen Status mit deinem Gedankenspiel abzugleichen


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wieso sollen dem Verband nur (oder überhaupt) Vereine beitreten können ?????? Dann muß schon wieder jeder Angler darauf hoffen, das ihn sein Vorstand auch wirklich vernünftig vertritt, und bis die Betonköpfe aus allen Vorständen verschwunden sind, hat sich das mit der Angelei eh erledigt ! 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Hallo,

für einen Verein braucht man 3 oder 5 ? Alleine ist doch doof.


----------



## gründler (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Ne art Piratenverband für Angler ^^

1-2€ pro Jahr Mitgliedsbeitrag und ein team was sich intensiv nur für Angler einsetzt.

Also sprich min.7 Leute.

Die 1-2€ hab ich dann über und ich glaube ich bin da nicht der einzige.

Die Grünen haben ja auch mal ganz klein angefangen mit Hausbesetzern als Vorbild.....und alle haben drüber gelacht,und heute??? 

#h


----------



## stollzock3 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Wenn Du einen e.V. gründen willst brauchst Du sieben Mitglieder. Deutlich einfacher ist ein Club.

petri


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@Wegberger
Ich denke, du spielst damit auf die völlig unterschiedlichen Eigentumsverhältnisse (Fischereirechte) an ???? Sonst erklärs mir bitte....|rolleyes

@snoekbars
Bis zur Entstehung der DDR waren die Fischereirechte in ganz Deutschland in den des Adels oder deren Rechtsnachfolgern, verteilt worden sind sie vor 200 oder mehr Jahren. Nach Einführung des Arbeiter- und Bauernstaates ist dieser Besitzstand im Osten weggefallen, weshalb sich völlig unterschiedliche Strukturen für die Fischerei des einzelnen Anglers Ost zu denen des Anglers West ergeben haben . Das vergisst du zu berücksichtigen oder hast es noch nicht verinnerlicht .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@cyprinusbarbus

Ich spiele deine Idee einfach mal für mich durch .... und finde sie sehr charmant aber auch super herausfordernd!


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@snoekbars

nicht drängeln ...aktive Mitarbeit anbieten!


----------



## Wegberger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

@snoekbars

sorry überlesen |rolleyes
Dann wären wir schon drei :g


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*

Das ist eine Riesen-Herausforderung !!!!
Und der werden sich die deutschen Angler auf kurz oder lang stellen müßen, wenn sie in Zukunft noch zu halbwegs liberalen Bedingungen angeln wollen !!!

@Gründler  Du hast meine Vision ganz klar verstanden !:m



tight lines
Tom


----------



## Dunraven (27. November 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahmen zur Fusion von den Verbänden*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Was meinen die Angler, die in beiden Verbänden organisiert sind?
> (zur Fusion )
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Warum sind die westdeutschen denn oft in zwei Verbänden?
Na weil der Heimatverband die Gewässer hat und sie darüber Zwangsmitglied im VDSF sind, und im DAV sind sie weil sie an den Hegefischen im Osten teilnehmen möchten oder auch mal zur WM oder EM wollen. Das können sie nur über den DAV, weil der VDSF da andere Vorstellungen hat und eine andere Meinung (denn eines ist klar, eine WM/EM ist ein Wettfischen, auch wenn es zudem ein Hegefischen sein kann, aber in vielen Ländern ist es eben Wettfischen pur).

Die sind also zum Großteil mit der VDSF Einstellung zum Setzkescher, ect. nicht einverstanden und sind deshalb eben auch Mittglied in den Verband der ihnen das ermöglicht was mit dem VDSF (der den letzten deutschen WM gestellt hat) nicht möglich ist, die Teilnahmechance an einer WM/EM.

Um so mehr kann ich nicht verstehen das die westdeutschen LV angeblich für die Fusion stimmen wollen, außer eben es war nur bei der Probe so da öffentlich und taktisch. Denn die wissen was sie am DAV haben was sie beim VDSF nicht haben. Denn deshalb zahlen sie ja ihren Beitrag an einem DAV Verein der oft nicht einmal eigene Gewässer hat. Sie machen es wegen diesem Unterschied. 



snoekbars schrieb:


> Sehr aussagekräftig. Was soll "manipuliertes Ergebnis" bedeuten?
> Ich meinte eine Abstimmung hier auf dieser Seite.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Hat Nds. erklärt. Manipuliert bedeutet Mehrfachabstimmungen einzelner. Sprich ein Fusionsbefürworter hat z.B. jeden Tag auf Ja um jeden Preis geklickt, oder ein Gegner mehrfach auf Bin total dagegen, oder worauf auch immer.



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wie das funktioniert ! Ist doch ganz einfach, nur nicht mit den bestehenden BV`s ......
> Durch Vorlage z.B. des Jahresfischereischeins weist man nach, das man  Angler ist und sich einbringen möchte, die Daten werden beim Verband  gespeichert und man kann sich mit seinen Daten ein Passwort für den  Zugang für die Homepage besorgen.



Nette Idee, nur müsste man etwas anderes zum Vorlegen haben, etwas das auch jeder Angler hat. Ein Jahresfischereischein ist dafür also ungeeignet, den hat hier doch kaum einer. Prüfungsnachweis wäre z.B. eine Idee, wobei das auch wieder die ausschließt die keine haben. Also würde Perso mit einem von mehreren Nachweisen wohl am besten passen. 



snoekbars schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich richtig verstanden.
> *Einzelmitglieder* gibt es aber leider nur im Automobilclub.
> ``Deinem`` AlternativVerband können nur Vereine angehören.



Da hast Du wohl wenig Ahnung. ;-)
Das ist doch eine Frage der Satzung. Warum sollten also seinem Alternativverband nur Vereine angehören dürfen? Dem VDSF dürfen keine Vereine angehören SH hat in seinem Forum extra seine Vereine darauf hingewiesen, da die wohl scheinbar gar nicht wussten das sie seit geraumer Zeit keine Mitglieder mehr sind (so deute ich zumindest das man die jetzt extra darauf hinweisen muss #q) und Ihre Vereinssatzung in dem Punkt unwichtig weil nichtig, also warum sollten sie sie bei seinem Verband als einzige Mitglied werden dürfen, während sie  es im VDSF kein Mitglied sein dürfen? Wenn er es es eh schon anders macht, dann kann er es ja auch richtig anders machen. Sein Vorschlag hätte dabei auch noch einen positiven Nebeneffekt, denn im Gegensatz zum VDSF würde er keinen Angler doppelt oder dreifach, vierfach, fünffach für ein und dieselbe Leistung zahlen lassen, und er würde auch ernstgenommen werden, eben weil er wirklich soviele Angler vertreten würde wie bezahlen. Anders als beim VDSF der eben gerne mal eine Person als fünf vertretene Mitglieder führt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Sooooo.......

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische(rei) !!!
Wer hier hätte Interesse, sich einfach mal ganz unverbindlich und erstmal ohne festes Ziel an der Erarbeitung von Strukturen und Zielen eines Verbandes nur für Angler  zu beteiligen?
Hier noch mal meine Vorstellung  :
Es sollte einen bundesweiten Verband geben, in dem nur der einzelne Angler Mitglied werden kann, kein Verein, kein Verband. Dieser sollte bei den Mitgliedern abfragen, für was er sich im einzelnen einsetzen soll, z. B. bundesweite Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, Angelprüfung ja oder nein, wenn ja, bundeseinheitlich oder nicht, usw. usf.   
Das sind jetzt erstmal nur ein paar Eckpunkte, ich zähle da auch auf euch und eure Vorstellungen. Nätürlich ist auch wichtig: Wie sollte ein solcher Verband strukturiert sein ??
Ich hoffe auf eine rege und vor allem sachliche Diskussion..... allerdings nur von Anglern, die sich mit dem Gedanken an solch einen Verband anfreunden und identifizieren können, diejenigen , die weiterhin auf die bestehenden Verbände setzen, können sich ja in bestehenden Themen weiter auslassen.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Man könnte ja auch zur Meinungsfindung hier eine Interessengruppe mit Zugangsbeschränkung gründen, um Störfeuer zu vermeiden .


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wir geben allen Verbänden bei uns  entsprechende Möglichkeiten sowohl zur internen wie öffentlichen Kommunikation...

Bestehenden Bewirtschafterverbänden genauso wie sich gründenden Verbänden für Angler...


----------



## Wegberger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man das "Unwort" Verband gar nicht nutzen ... sondern eine Vereinigung oder Gesamt-Deutscher-Verein-aller-Angler das Kind nennen -

Dann wird man erst gar nicht mit den ALTlasten in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Gute Idee! Mehr davon !!!
Verein ist bei mir aber auch ein wenig negativ behaftet.... 
Wie wärs mit Interessengemeinschaft/vertretung ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

man sollte aber auch erst schauen, ob eine gewisse Rechtsform nicht auch zwingende Vor- oder Nachteile hat.

Naja Verein ...kann ja auch als e.V im Namen stehen ;-)

Also die angelnden Wirtschaftsjuristen sind gefragt ... könnten ja mal Herrn V. aus S-H fragen *pruuuuust-hüstel


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Verein muß nicht zwingend im Namen stehen. Viele Vereine hier in der Gegend haben das auch nicht, und sind trotzdem e.v.
Wie gesagt, ich bin eigentlich gar kein Vereinsmeier, wenn ich sehe , das ich mit vernünftigen Argumenten und Forderungen nicht weiterkomme, mache ich halt mein eigenes Ding, zumindest persönlich.
Ich hoffe sehr, das viele Boardies hier einfach mal ganz kurz und knapp schreiben, wofür ein solcher Verband eintreten sollte und was für sie wichtig ist, quasi ein Stimmungsbild der am Angeln wirklich Interessierten entsteht.
Vielleicht besteht ja sogar Hoffnung, das bestehende LV`s sich dieser Themen zur Selbstrettung dann auch annehmen ! Cie Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermassen zuletzt !:q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

ggf. sollte dafür einen eigenen Thread beginnen ?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wie soll das Kind denn heißen ?
Bitte um Vorschläge und werde die Admins dann sofort bitten, das nötige in die Wege zu leiten !
Mein Vorschlag wäre : 

Umfrage : Brauchen wir einen neuen unabhängigen Verband für Angler und für was soll dieser eintreten ?


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wegberger (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

Eher : _Wer macht mit ? Jetzt nehmen wir es selber in die Hand! Der Verband für Angler will sich gründen !_

???

Wobei man sollte vorher eine geschlossene Benutzergruppe haben ...um nicht alles öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## stollzock3 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Wie wärs mit Alternative Angler oder Angleralternative?

P.S.:Kann mir schon das nächste anonyme Schreiben vorstellen;-)



Anarchie ist machbar, Herr Nachbar


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Klasse !!!
Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt !
Wie wärs mit : Alternative für Angler ! Ein neuer Verband!
Im Übrigen bin ich schon dafür, das schon ein Stück weit öffentlich zu kommunizieren, aus folgenden Gründen : Erstens sollen die Verbände sehen, welche Lawine da evtl. auf sie zurollt und zweitens möchte ich mir keine Hinterzimmermauschelei nachsagen lassen, bevor überhaupt irgendwas konkretes passiert ist !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## schuessel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Sooooo.......
> 
> Dann mal Butter bei die Fische(rei) !!!
> Wer hier hätte Interesse, sich einfach mal ganz unverbindlich und erstmal ohne festes Ziel an der Erarbeitung von Strukturen und Zielen eines Verbandes nur für Angler  zu beteiligen?
> ...




Da bin ich gerne mit dabei.

Gemeinschaft Deutscher Angler
Angel-Anarchisten 
Auch irgendwas mit "Verein" fänd ich nicht schlimm. N Verband muß es nun aber wirklich nicht sein. Oder vielleicht ein Bund/Bündniss.
Deutscher Angler Bund
Bund Deutscher Angler
oder auch nur AnglerBund 
oder bunte Angler Deutschlands
Initiative pro/für das Anglen
Forum für Angler / Anglerforum 
oder ganz kurz Angeln e.V.

Dass man für die Erhaltung und Wiederherstellung von Lebensräumen im und am Wasser ist und solche Sachen, sollten klar sein.

Bei konkreten angelspezifischen Themen c&r ja nein, hältern, nachtangeln,.......................................................
sollte man denke ich schon regelmäßig das meinungsbild unter den Anglern so gut als möglich versuchen einzufangen und berücksichtigen. Man sollte nur auch immer darauf achten, daß nicht Angler anderen Anglern ihr Angeln verbieten. Auß welchen Gründen auch immer.

Lokale Kompetenz fördern und nutzen!
Woher soll denn irgendjemand in Berlin oder sonst wo wissen, welche Schonzeiten/maße(das ist jetzt nur n beispiel, mir gehts da um viel mehr.) in irgend nem Tümpel oder Bach sinnvoll sind. Kennt der sich da aus? Hat der da schonmal geangelt? Lasst doch die Leute vor Ort einfach mal machen. Die werden auch nicht wollen, daß in ihrem Wasser nächstes Jahr keine fische mehr schwimmen.
Lasst uns ihnen helfen, in dem wir ihnen ermöglichen ihre Methoden und Ergebnisse objektiv zu vergleichen.
die Angler können sich dann selbst Bild von vorhandnen Möglichkeiten machen und versuchen sie zu nutzen.
Wir können alle noch ne Menge von einander lernen!

Vieles wird schiefgehen, aber vieles wird auch gut gehen.
Was schief läuft versucht man zu verbessern und was gut läuft versucht man zu übertragen und zu verfeinern/optimieren.
Nicht von obern herab, sondern so weit wie möglich selbstveabtwortlich vor Ort, mit hilfen von vielen tausenden Gleichgesinnten, die gerne mit Rat (und Tat) zur Seite stehen.
Hier im Forum opfern auch viele ihre Zeit um anderen zu helfen, was zu fangen. Der Wille ist also da, die Energie wird nur im Moment noch nicht richtig kanalisiert.

Das wichtigste ist auf jeden Fall den Anglern ein neues WIR-Gefühl zu geben. 
Das macht den Einzelnen auch selbstbewußter und hilft ihm sich hinzustellen und seine Meinung kund zu tun und dafür einzutreten, sei es gegenüber störrischen Beamten in unteren Naturschutzbehörden Knöllchenschreibende Feldschrate oder militante Petras.

Petri Heil!


----------



## stollzock3 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

_


schuessel schrieb:



			Da bin ich gerne mit dabei.

Gemeinschaft Deutscher Angler
Angel-Anarchisten 
Auch irgendwas mit "Verein" fänd ich nicht schlimm. N Verband muß es nun aber wirklich nicht sein. Oder vielleicht ein Bund/Bündniss.
Deutscher Angler Bund
Bund Deutscher Angler
oder auch nur AnglerBund 
oder bunte Angler Deutschlands
Initiative pro/für das Anglen
Forum für Angler / Anglerforum 
oder ganz kurz Angeln e.V.

Dass man für die Erhaltung und Wiederherstellung von Lebensräumen im und am Wasser ist und solche Sachen, sollten klar sein.

Bei konkreten angelspezifischen Themen c&r ja nein, hältern, nachtangeln,.......................................................
sollte man denke ich schon regelmäßig das meinungsbild unter den Anglern so gut als möglich versuchen einzufangen und berücksichtigen. Man sollte nur auch immer darauf achten, daß nicht Angler anderen Anglern ihr Angeln verbieten. Auß welchen Gründen auch immer.

Lokale Kompetenz fördern und nutzen!
Woher soll denn irgendjemand in Berlin oder sonst wo wissen, welche Schonzeiten/maße(das ist jetzt nur n beispiel, mir gehts da um viel mehr.) in irgend nem Tümpel oder Bach sinnvoll sind. Kennt der sich da aus? Hat der da schonmal geangelt? Lasst doch die Leute vor Ort einfach mal machen. Die werden auch nicht wollen, daß in ihrem Wasser nächstes Jahr keine fische mehr schwimmen.
Lasst uns ihnen helfen, in dem wir ihnen ermöglichen ihre Methoden und Ergebnisse objektiv zu vergleichen.
die Angler können sich dann selbst Bild von vorhandnen Möglichkeiten machen und versuchen sie zu nutzen.
Wir können alle noch ne Menge von einander lernen!

Vieles wird schiefgehen, aber vieles wird auch gut gehen.
Was schief läuft versucht man zu verbessern und was gut läuft versucht man zu übertragen und zu verfeinern/optimieren.
Nicht von obern herab, sondern so weit wie möglich selbstveabtwortlich vor Ort, mit hilfen von vielen tausenden Gleichgesinnten, die gerne mit Rat (und Tat) zur Seite stehen.
Hier im Forum opfern auch viele ihre Zeit um anderen zu helfen, was zu fangen. Der Wille ist also da, die Energie wird nur im Moment noch nicht richtig kanalisiert.

Das wichtigste ist auf jeden Fall den Anglern ein neues WIR-Gefühl zu geben. 
Das macht den Einzelnen auch selbstbewußter und hilft ihm sich hinzustellen und seine Meinung kund zu tun und dafür einzutreten, sei es gegenüber störrischen Beamten in unteren Naturschutzbehörden Knöllchenschreibende Feldschrate oder militante Petras.

Petri Heil!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Der basisdemokratische Ansatz ist sehr gut, ebenso der Konstitutionsvorschlag als Bund/Bündniss aufzutreten. Das die  Pragmatik im Vordergrund steht ist selbstverständlich.
Es sollte aber auch jedem klar sein worauf er sich einlässt. 
Weiss aus Erfahrung  wie zeitaufwendig sowas ist, aber die Sache wäre es wert.
Wenn die 5 W's geklärt sind könnte ich evtl. einige Kontakte beisteuern, u.a. einen angelnden Exminister und einen Volljuristen der uns entsprechend Fragen beantworten kann.

Petri
nic


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Na klasse, endlich wird mal nicht nur gemotzt und alles schlecht geredet, sondern mal Initiative ergriffen und die Sache angegangen. Ich hoffe, das bleibt keine Seifenblase, die wieder zeplatzt. Ich finde die Sache ansich gut und begrüße das. Ich wünsche euch alles Glück dieser Welt und immer ein glückliches Händchen bei Eurer Arbeit um die Sache und für die Angler.#6

Zur Vereinsgründung:

Eine Vereinsgründung ist absolut kein Drama und auch keine heilige Kuh, sondern eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man ein paar formale Dinge berücksichtigt.

- Ihr benötigt 7 Leute, die den Verein gründen wollen.

- Dann sollte man sich als nächstes eine Mustersatzung besorgen und diese auf seine speziellen Belange ändern, wobei da ein Notar gute Unterstützung leisten kann, damit es keine formalen Fehler gibt.

- Dann treffen sich diese 7 irgendwo zu einer Gründungsversammlung, die in einem Gründungsprotokoll protokolliert werden muss. Hier muss man sich dann auf die entsprechenden Vorstandsposten einigen und diese Wahl ebenfalls Protokollieren. Bei diesewr Versammlung muss man dann festlegen, wo der Sitz des Vereines sein soll, könnte z.B. der Wohnort des 1. Vorsitzenden sein. Danach richtet sich dann, welches Amtsgericht für die Eintragung zuständig ist und bei einer geplanten Gemeinnützigkeit auch die Zuständigkeit eines Finanzamtes. Dann müssen dieses Protokoll alle Gründungsmitglieder unterschreiben.

- Wenn das geschehen ist, dann gibt man das an einen Notar, der das an das zuständige Vereinsregistergericht zur Eintragung weiterleitet.

Ab dann muss man nur noch auf die Eintragungsmitteilung warten und eventuelle formale Änderungswünsche des Gerichtes eingehen und fertig ist der Lack.

Die Kosten für eine Eintragung sind überschaubar und belaufen sich über alles auf ca. 80,-€. Bei anerkannter Gemeinnützigkeit fallen die Gebühren für die Eintragung bei Gericht sogar weg, worauf das Gericht in der Regel beim Eintragungsbescheid und der Kostenverfügung hinweißt.

Danach kann man sich dann überlegen, wie man sich öffentlich darstellt, ob man eine Homepage einrichtet, ein eigenes Forum oder was auch immer. 

So, nun viel Glück auf eurem Weg.


Hier schon einmal so ein Mustergründungsprotokoll:


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hmmm, klingt vieles verlockend.
Für meinen Geschmack aber zu sehr aus dem Bauch heraus.

Wie wollt ihr Aufmerksamkeit erreichen?
Wie wollt ihr erreichen, das man euch dort oben anhört bzw. ernst nimmt?

Mich würde jetzt die Meinung/ Ideen des Kollegen Brotfisch interessieren.

Wie kommt man an die da oben oder evtl. wie kommt man in den DAFV (falls es diesen geben wird) oder auch in den DFV wenn man nicht direkt an die Politiker kommt?

|kopfkrat

Also, ich bin da überfragt.


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ich sehe in der Idee auch keine Lösung, sobald man eine Alternative zu den bestehenden Strukturen aufbauen will.

Die Veränderung muss in den bestehenden Strukturen erfolgen.
Ähnlich der Idee, die es hier schon mal gab (I.D.A. = Initiative der Deutschen Angler), könnte es vielleicht Sinn machen, sich in einem e.V. zu bündeln. Aber genau so gut kann jeder einzelne aktiv werden und andere informieren, Vereinskollegen, Vereinsvorstände, andere Angler...
Auch wenn es mühselig ist, aber nur so sehe ich überhaupt eine Chance.


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ohne Fachleute werdet ihr vor einer Mauer laufen.

Nicht Umsonst sitzen in den Verbänden Fachleute (Rechtsanwälte, Biologen etc.)


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Nabend allerseits !

Hat heute ein wenig länger gedauert, Arbeit halt .....

Ich muß da mal ein paar Dinge klarstellen : 

@honeyball 
Zitat : Die Veränderung muss in den bestehenden Strukturen erfolgen.
In bestehende Strukturen auf Bundesebene habe ich nicht mehr das geringste Vertrauen und das kann mir wohl auch niemand übel nehmen....
Im Übrigen wird es diese Strukturen in absehbarer Zeit gründlich zerbröseln, schon alleine aus finanziellen Gründen, das ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Die hatten weiß Gott genügend Zeit zum aufwachen, um da was zu bewegen, werde ich die Finger nicht über die Tastatur fliegen lassen !
Zitat : Aber genau so gut kann jeder einzelne aktiv werden und andere informieren, Vereinskollegen, Vereinsvorstände, andere Angler...
Nichts anderes mache ich doch hier und selbstverständlich auch in meinem anglerischen Umfeld !

@sharpo
Zitat : Für meinen Geschmack aber zu sehr aus dem Bauch heraus.
Viele Ideen, die sich später als gut und zielführend herausgestellt haben, sind auch erstmal aus dem Bauch heraus entstanden. In den allerwenigsten Fällen ist irgendjemand morgens wach geworden und hatte plötzlich ein schlüßiges und stimmiges Gesamtkonzept auf dem Nachttisch liegen!
Zitat : Wie kommt man an die da oben oder evtl. wie kommt man in den DAFV
Da will ich überhaupt nicht rein !!! Es sei denn, es wird bei einer Mitgliederbefragung mehrheitlich so gewünscht! 
Ich zitiere mich selbst : In bestehende Strukturen auf Bundesebene habe ich nicht mehr das  geringste Vertrauen und das kann mir wohl auch niemand übel nehmen....
Im  Übrigen wird es diese Strukturen in absehbarer Zeit gründlich  zerbröseln, schon alleine aus finanziellen Gründen, das ist zumindest  mein Eindruck. Die hatten weiß Gott genügend Zeit zum aufwachen, um da  was zu bewegen, werde ich die Finger nicht über die Tastatur fliegen  lassen !
Zitat : Wie wollt ihr Aufmerksamkeit erreichen?
Dafür gibts bekanntlich das www , und nottfalls werde ich mir nen Kipparsxx zu den Printmedien (Angelzeitschriften, regionale und überregionale Zeitungen) laufen, ich kann sehr hartnäckig und ausdauernd sein !:q
Zitat : Ohne Fachleute werdet ihr vor einer Mauer laufen.
Nicht Umsonst sitzen in den Verbänden Fachleute (Rechtsanwälte, Biologen etc.)
Die Antwort darauf :
Zitat stollzock : Wenn die 5 W's geklärt sind könnte ich evtl. einige Kontakte beisteuern,  u.a. einen angelnden Exminister und einen Volljuristen der uns  entsprechend Fragen beantworten kann.
Das ist doch schon mal ein klasse Ansatz.  

Ich bin bei Gott kein Universalgenie, sonst hätte ich schon den Weltfrieden hergestellt und die wirtschaftlichen Probleme der EU gelöst !
Aber wenn ich die dringende Notwendigkeit sehe, aufzustehen und Dinge zu verändern, zu verbessern, dann stehe ich auch auf und krempel die Armel hoch !!!
Und jetzt muß ich erstmal was essen, sonst kippe ich gleich vom Stuhl ! Bis nachher....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## flor61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Em, Hallo, habe ich hier richtig gelesen, daß es von Einigen ernsthaft die Idee gibt, einen Dachverband, der die Interessen aller Angler in Deutschland gegenüber der EU vertritt, zu gründen?
Also, ich weiß nicht, ob da nicht irgendwelchen Phantasien nachgelaufen wird. Und wer soll solch einen Verein überhaupt ernst nehmen?
Unsere (Angler) Interessen auf Landesebene werden ja durch die Landesverbände vertreten. Hier in Brandenburg aus meiner Sicht recht gut, aber immer noch verbesserungswürdig. Das wissen auch die Verbandsspitzen.
Was jetzt fällig ist, ist *ein* starker deutscher Verband, der unsere Interessen auf europäischer Ebene vertritt. An diesem wird ja schon seit geraumer Zeit gebastelt, was ja bekanntermaßen bis jetzt aus zumeist persönlichen Befindlichkeiten gescheitert ist. So sieht das auch die LAVB-Spitze. Das dieser gesamtdeutsche Verband kommen muß und wird, das ist ein Muß und unabwendbar.
Übrigens, Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, und wird ja schon zur Genüge praktiziert. Siehe Abschaffung der Fischereiabgabe in Sachsen, warum auch immer.

Petri


----------



## schuessel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> - Ihr benötigt 7 Leute, die den Verein gründen wollen.



Das ist ja wohl durchaus zu machen denke ich.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hmmm, klingt vieles verlockend.
> Für meinen Geschmack aber zu sehr aus dem Bauch heraus.
> 
> Vielleicht wars auch ne göttliche Eingabe direkt in die Fingerspitzen oder ein verklemmter Furz der sich bis ins Sprachzentrum geschlichen hat. Das ist doch Wurst.
> ...



Wir ale haben mehr fragen als antworten parat, das sollte uns aber nicht hindern immer weiter nach beidem zu suchen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der Idee auch keine Lösung, sobald man eine Alternative zu den bestehenden Strukturen aufbauen will.
> 
> Die Veränderung muss in den bestehenden Strukturen erfolgen.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte man nicht weiter mit seinen alten Vereinskollegen weiteranglen und trotzdem nebenher, als eigenständiges Mitglied in einer neuen Anglerverbindung aktiv sein. Dann kann man seinen alten V.Kameraden davon berichten und bringt vielelicht den ein oder anderen dazu sich die ganze Sache mal anzuschaun und ne Meinung dazu zu bilden.
Ich denk schon es mach einen Unterschied, ob man nem Kollegen von irgendwelchen Spinnern in irgendnem Forum erzählt, oder ob man ihm erzählt, dass man jetzt in dem neuen verein für ALLE Anlger ist, der ständig seine Mitgliederzahlen vergrößert. (Ja von 8 auf 12 ist ein ordentlicher Zuwachs von 50%#6. N bischenPropaganda muß schon sein.)



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne Fachleute werdet ihr vor einer Mauer laufen.
> 
> Nicht Umsonst sitzen in den Verbänden Fachleute (Rechtsanwälte, Biologen etc.)



Das müssen wahrlich hervorragende Fachleute sein, so erstklassig wie die Verbände geführt werden.
Aber ich versteh schon wie Du meinst. 
Wir wollen ja aber nicht irgendwelche Fachleute für teuer Geld anheuern, sondern das wissen und die in Interessen/ die Meinung der Angler so kanalisieren, daß etwas bewirkt werden kann. Es gibt sicher viele Angler, die auch Juristen, Biologen oder sonstwas sind und die sich schon jetzt für ihr Hobby engagieren oder es gerne täten, glaubten sie denn es brächte was.



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Gott kein Universalgenie, sonst hätte ich schon den Weltfrieden hergestellt und die wirtschaftlichen Probleme der EU gelöst ! Wohl eher die EU aufgelöst.^^
> Aber wenn ich die dringende Notwendigkeit sehe, aufzustehen und Dinge zu verändern, zu verbessern, dann stehe ich auch auf und krempel die Armel hoch !!!
> Und jetzt muß ich erstmal was essen, sonst kippe ich gleich vom Stuhl ! Bis nachher....
> 
> ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@schuessel
Vollumfängliche Zustimmung, aber sowas von !!!! :vik:
@flor61
Was soll das immer mit Vertretung bei der EU ???
Vertreten uns die bestehenden Verbände da ??? Bleibe im Land und wehre dich redlich !!!
Angelfischerei interessiert in Brüssel eh niemanden, da geht es um Fangquoten für die Industriefischer!! Und falls du auf die Wasserkraftwerke anspielst, da überlasse ich den Kampf lieber den Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden und biete ihnen an, sie dabei nach Kräften zu unterstützen !!


tight lines
Tom

p.s. : Auflösung ist ja auch ne Lösung .....:q:q:q


----------



## gründler (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> da überlasse ich den Kampf lieber den Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden und biete ihnen an, sie dabei nach Kräften zu unterstützen !!


 

Naturschutz geht ja noch,aber die idee mit Tierschutz zusammenarbeit ist keine gute idee.

Siehe die letzten 35Jahre.Und warum bis heute gewisse Sparten auch nicht mit diesen zusammenarbeiten,sondern sich nur an das TSG halten,aber auf keinen fall in einen Boot sitzen.


|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@cyprinusbarbus: 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich unterstütze Deine Initiative voll und gerne, aber:
@schuessel:
solange die Struktur Verein-Kreis-Landesverband besteht, wird man daran nicht vorbei kommen (oder hast Du eine Idee, wie?).


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@gründler 
Ich will bloß nicht schon im Vorfeld jemand aus dem Prozess auschließen. Im übrigen trenne ich Tierschützer und Tierrechtler sehr deutlich !
Wenn man man denen Bilder von gehäckselten Fischen unter die Nase reibt, können die doch eigentlich garnicht anders, als das zu unterstützen, und wenn sie doch nicht wollen, kann man das sehr publikumswirksam öffentlich ausbreiten .....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@honeyball
Diese Strukturen möchte ich garnicht antasten, diese sind allerdings m. M. der Hauptgrund dafür, das sich kaum Angler für dieses Thema interessieren. Denen möchte ich eine Alternative bieten : Einen Verband/Verein mit vollumfänglich demokratischen und transparenten Strukturen.
Mal so als Beispiel : Die Piratenpartei  ist auch von einer Handvoll Leuten gegründet worden, weil denen das Selbstverständnis der heutigen Politiker und deren Machtspielchen nicht mehr hinnehmbar erschienen .......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## schuessel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @schuessel:
> solange die Struktur Verein-Kreis-Landesverband besteht, wird man daran nicht vorbei kommen (oder hast Du eine Idee, wie?).



Innerhalb der Struktur wohl nicht, das is es ja eben.
Die Idee ist eine noch näher zu definierende Interessenvertretung FÜR Angler VON Anglern zu formen.
Es soll nicht Bestehendes kopiert werden, sondern Neues geschaffen.
Jeder Angler soll Einzelmitglied werden können. Wir wollen mit den alten Verbänden nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun haben und müssen sie auch nicht als Konkurenz sehen. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man mit Vernünftigen Vereinen oder Landesverbänden nicht gemeinsame Sache machen kann.
Wir wollen eine Alternative für Angler schaffen, die sich für ihr Hobby engagieren wollen und eben keine Lust haben sich durch verkrustete Strukturen zu quälen.

Es wird Leute geben, die ständig aktiv sind, bei jeder Abstimmung mit machen.
Es wird Leute geben, die nur ab und an, bei ihnen wichtigen Themen mitreden.
Und es wird Leute geben, die solange sie halbwegs mit dem Gesamtkonzept übereinstimmen, sich gar nicht engagieren.
Der eine wird mehr Zeit aufwenden, der andere weniger.
Entscheidend ist, dass jedem die Möglichkeit gegeben wird sich einzubringen. Ist dies der Fall gibt es eine Chance, das etwas bewegt werden kann. Vieleicht ist diese Chance gering oder geradezu winzig, aber sie existiert.
Wie groß sind die Chancen, daß innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate heimlich Außerirdische auf der Erde landen und unseren bisherigen Spitzenfunktionären ein paar Kilo Hirn in die Köpfe pflanzen? Sicher auch nicht viel größer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Wie groß sind die Chancen, daß innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate heimlich Außerirdische auf der Erde landen und unseren bisherigen Spitzenfunktionären ein paar Kilo Hirn in die Köpfe pflanzen? Sicher auch nicht viel größer.



:q:q:q

Nicht zu vergessen, bei ein paar (NDS, Rheinischer) sind immerhin Ansätze einer gelugnenen OP sichtbar.

Warten wir mal die Rekonvaleszenz ab ....


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Das tut echt gut ....... Vielen Dank zum wiederholten Male ......:m:m:m


tight lines
Tom


----------



## flor61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@flor61
Was soll das immer mit Vertretung bei der EU ???
Vertreten uns die bestehenden Verbände da ??? Bleibe im Land und wehre dich redlich !!!

Tom

Wozu sonst?
Was ist mit dem anstehenden Aalfangverbot, der ja bis jetzt erfolgreich abgewendet werden konnte?
Was ist mit dem Dorsch in der Ostsee für uns Angler?
Wogegen soll ich mich hier im Land (Brandenburg) wehren? Ich kann Landesweit für geringes Geld angeln. Der Gewässerfonds ist umfangreich. Der LAVB überlegt jetzt, Gewässer zu kaufen statt zu pachten. So, wo soll ich mich wehren? Ich kann Vorschläge zur Verbesserung machen, ich stifte meine Vereinsmitglieder zur Ordnung am Gewässer an, unter Androhung von Vereinsausschluß.
Ich weiß, jetzt kommt die Keule, daß das alles Pille-Palle ist und ich mich mehr einbringen muß, und wehren, und ich sehe die aufziehenden Gefahren für uns Angler nicht.
Übrigens sind in Brandenburg die Beiträge für den LAVB die letzten 10 Jahre stabil geblieben und werden es auch laut Eberhard Weichenhan, Aussage vom 24.11.2012, bleiben.

Petri


----------



## schuessel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @honeyball
> Diese Strukturen möchte ich garnicht antasten, diese sind allerdings m. M. der Hauptgrund dafür, das sich kaum Angler für dieses Thema interessieren. Denen möchte ich eine Alternative bieten : Einen Verband/Verein mit vollumfänglich demokratischen und transparenten Strukturen.
> Mal so als Beispiel : Die Piratenpartei  ist auch von einer Handvoll Leuten gegründet worden, weil denen das Selbstverständnis der heutigen Politiker und deren Machtspielchen nicht mehr hinnehmbar erschienen .......
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Negativbeispiel, von dem wir sicher einiges lernen können. Die Piraten wurden relativ schnell unterwandert und sind mittlerweile genauso in der SED integriert wie CDUSPDFDPLINKEGRÜNEUNDANDEREVOLKSZERTRETER

Aber was wir auf jeden Fall von denen lernen können ist, daß es in der heutigen schnelllebigen Welt durchaus möglich ist relativ schnell viel Aufmerksamkeit und Zustrom zu erlangen. Vorausgesetzt man schafft es sich in den Medien wirksam zu präsentieren und sich immer wieder was neues einfallen zu lassen. Die Aufmerksamkeit hochzuhalten und vor lauter Wachstum die eigentlich Ziele nicht aus denAugen zu verlieren wird dann schon schwieriger.

Aber das geht im Moment alles noch viel zu weit.


----------



## schuessel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



flor61 schrieb:


> @flor61
> Was soll das immer mit Vertretung bei der EU ???
> Vertreten uns die bestehenden Verbände da ??? Bleibe im Land und wehre dich redlich !!!
> 
> ...




Es freut mich sehr für Dich, daß in Deiner Angelwelt so vieles in Ordnung ist. Nur leider geht das anscheinend nicht allen so, sonst würden ja nicht so vile so viel meckern.
Sollten wir Dich nicht von uns Überzeugen können ist das schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Wir wollen ja schließlich auch keine Zwangsmitgliedschaft, wie sie in den alten Strukturen im Moment praktiziert wird. 
Wer mitmachen will, darf das und wer das nicht will, den haben wir trotzdem lieb.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Mir gings da auch nur um die Gründe für die Entstehung der Piraten.
Wählen würde ich die auf keinen Fall ! 

@flor61
Wenn du keine aufziehenden Gefahren für Angler siehst, ist das dein gutes Recht, wenn auch von meinem Standpunkt aus betrachtet etwas blauäugig ..... Wenn dein Verband gute Arbeit für dich leistet, ist das prima, wir wollen ja auch niemandem ans Bein pinkeln, sondern nur eine Alternative zur Verfügung stellen!

Ob wir es allerdings dem VDSF und dem DAV zu verdanken haben, das wir noch auf Aal fischen dürfen..... na ja


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

@schuessel   richtig gedacht#6


tight lines
Tom


----------



## flor61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Tip:

Mit der Gründung eures Angler-Dachverbandes solltet ihr euch beeilen, denn im April wird es den DAV und VDSF nicht mehr geben, da der Zusammenschluß beider Verbände im März vollzogen wird. Dazu fehlen wohl noch zwei Stimmen.
Also, Ärmel hoch und los.

Petri


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

no comment ........................................


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Einen doch noch ............

@flor61 
Würdest du darauf wetten ???? Ich halte dagegen, wir brauchen schließlich Startkapital !!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## stollzock3 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn kann nur der praktische Ansatz greifen. Schuessel hat's schon gesagt: "Für Angler von Anglern".
Warum haben beispielsweise die Piraten den Zulauf?
Sie sprechen denen aus dem Herzen die sich von ihren Politikern nicht mehr vertreten fühlen. Bei den Verbänden wird die große Politik gemacht, sprich da geht's ums Geld und Posten.
*Ich will aber angeln*
Mich ärgern diese  _Balckenbieger_ und _Kreidefresser_!!!


----------



## Wegberger (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

naja ...man darf das ganze aber auch nicht zu romantisieren :m

Die Piraten haben bisher nur eins gemacht ...für und mit sich zu sein. Die wahre Stunde wird schlagen wenn sie in die Rolle des Mitspielens kommen.

Und dieses kann man sehr schön an der Entwicklung der Grünen sehen ...was das dann bedeutet. 

Es ist zwar wunderbar einen Verband/Verein zu haben der "romantisch/anarchistische" Ziele hat ... aber das muss auch mit seinen Asp. in Politik und Gesellschaft in soweit kompatibel sein, sodass man überhaupt Gehör findet.

Die Kunst ist es halt dabei ...seine Ideale nicht über Bord zu werfen.

Das ist aus meiner Sicht die Herausforderung.


----------



## flor61 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Warum haben beispielsweise die Piraten den Zulauf?



Schade, das Fakten entweder mit "no comment" abgewiegelt werden oder noch viel schlimmer, verdreht werden. Die Piraten liegen heute bei der "Sonntagsfrage" noch bei 4%. Hier wird der massive Wählerschwund zum Zulauf gedreht.
Ich wollte nur ein paar Argumente einwerfen, die hier aber nicht zur Entscheidungsfindung gewichtet werden.
Aber als abendliche Phantasterei unter Gleichgesinnten kann man das gelten lassen.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Mit der Gründung eures Angler-Dachverbandes solltet ihr euch beeilen, denn im April wird es den DAV und VDSF nicht mehr geben, da der Zusammenschluß beider Verbände im März vollzogen wird. Dazu fehlen wohl noch zwei Stimmen.
> Also, Ärmel hoch und los.



@ flor:
Auch mit einer möglichen Fusion wird es ja keinen einheitlichen Verband geben.

Da bereits einige der großen/größeren Verbände öffentlich angekündigt haben, dann sofort auszutreten (was schon ca. 150.000 Beitragszahler ausmachen würde).

Und es sind inzwischen deutlich mehr als 2 Stimmen, die gebraucht werden.

Zum einen, weil Thüringen mit 4 Pro-Stimmen nicht mehr dabei ist.

Zum anderen, weil immer mehr Delegierte, die bisher im VDSF dafür stimmten, nun erst langsam die Infos bekommen. 

Welche eben NICHT von allen LV im VDSF wie von NDS weitergegeben wurden an die die Delegierten, Gäste, Öffentlíchkeit oder gar die Angler, die das ja am Schluss bezahlen müssten über höhere Beiträge (Summen zwischen 4 und 8 Euro Beitrag statt der vertraglich festgehaltenen 2 Euro werden inzwischen offen diskutiert im VDSF)..

Und die nun auch klarmachen, dass sie da dann nicht dafür gestimmt hätten, hätten sie diese Infos vorher gehabt.

Da unabhängig davon aber dieser Verband DAFV ja auch schon laut Satzung und Vertrag wieder keiner für Angler wäre, sondern für Landesverbände und deren Interessen, macht ein Verband für Angler wie hier diskutiert wird, auch mit einem (dann aber eh nicht einheitlichen) DAFV durchaus Sinn..


Um für einen evtl. Verband für Angler, der da hier gerade entstehen könnte, etwas Positives beizutragen:
Ein solcher könnte sich direkt im Deutschen Fischereiverband organisieren (dem ja auch VDSF und DAV angehören) und so auch direkt im Bund und Europa mit vertreten sein.

Dazu brauchts weder die Bewirtschafter-LV und schon gar nicht VDSF, DAV oder gar DAFV.....

Kontakt stelle ich im Bedarsfalle gerne her...


----------



## flor61 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo Thomas,

das ist doch mal eine klare Analyse des Ist-Zustandes und eine objektive Aussicht in die Zukunft.
Nochmal zum DAFV, den es geben wird und aus meiner jetzigen Sicht, die ich ja korrigiert habe, was Dir sicher nicht entgangen ist, folgendes: Die Organisationsstruktur der Angler ist nun mal so aufgebaut, daß dieser sich gründende DAFV die Interessen der Landesverbände vertritt. Diese vertreten wieder, so ist es in BRB, die Kreisverbände, diese wieder die Angelgruppen bzw. -vereine.
Von so einer Gruppe bin ich der gewählte Vereinsvorsitzende und muß damit die Interessen unserer Vereinsmitglieder gegenüber dem Kreis vertreten. So ist halt die Struktur.
Wichtig ist doch immer, was hinten raus kommt. Die Angler, die sich durch keinen Verband vertreten fühlen, haben das Recht und die Pflicht, sich zu organisieren, und wenn es ein eigener Verband ist. Was aber nicht sein darf, ist eine weitere Zersplitterung der Interessen nach Aussen hin, da muß es ein Sprachrohr geben, denn nur so ist Lobbyarbeit und damit Interessendurchsetzung der Angelschaft möglich.
Achso, was wird mit den aus dem VDSF ausgetretenen Landesverbänden? Auch diese werden sich positionieren müssen und dem neu gegründeten DAFV beitreten, sonst bleiben die aus meiner Sicht auf der Strecke, und damit deren Mitglieder. Oder soll es wieder einen zweiten Parallel-Bundesverband geben? Genau das haben wir doch im Moment, das soll sich doch zum Positiven ändern. (Der König ist tot, es lebe der König.)

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Die Organisationsstruktur der Angler ist nun mal so aufgebaut, daß dieser sich gründende DAFV die Interessen der Landesverbände vertritt.


Nicht der Angler, der Bewirtschafterverbände.............

Davon ab sind das eben nicht in Stein gemeiselte 10 Gebote, das kann (und sollte man, in meinen Augen) ändern....




> Achso, was wird mit den aus dem VDSF ausgetretenen Landesverbänden? Auch diese werden sich positionieren müssen und dem neu gegründeten DAFV beitreten, sonst bleiben die aus meiner Sicht auf der Strecke, und damit deren Mitglieder



Nein, die werden nicht dem DAFV beitreten "müssen" - warum denn?

Es gibt es keine Pflicht/Zwang zu einer Vertretung im Bund/Europa.....

Schon gar nicht mit solchen Dilettanten wie aus den jetzigen Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative, die immer noch den DAFV gründen wollen.

Lieber keine Vertretung als solche, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können...

Was umgekehrt auch für die gilt, die austreten wollen, wenn es keinen DAFV gibt.

Die wollen als Landesverbände alleine weitermachen in Kooperation mit andern LV (siehe hier die Aussage des GF vom VDSF-SH:  http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=315291&viewfull=1#post315291 )..

Das können die, die nicht dem DAFV beitreten wollen, natürlich genauso..

Dazu gehören auch viele der Westverbände im DAV, die ja alle mal aus dem VDSF in den DAV gekommen sind wegen der anderen angelpolitischen Einstellung und die sich nun fragen, warum sie wieder zurück in den VDSF sollen, ohne dass die für ihren damaligen Übertritt wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte vorher festgeschrieben wurden.

Und bevor nicht das:


> Was aber nicht sein darf, ist eine weitere Zersplitterung der Interessen nach Aussen hin, da muß es ein Sprachrohr geben, denn nur so ist Lobbyarbeit und damit Interessendurchsetzung der Angelschaft möglich.


dann auch geklärt ist, WAS man mit einer Stimme vertreten will (merke: ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt keine Staubsauger, er verkauft sie...), wird es immer eine Kakophonie bleiben..

Bei der zudem die Angler mangels Information und Einflußmöglichkeiten auf der Strecke bleiben..


Daher ist die Idee hier, eine Lobby für Anglerinteressen zu schaffen (die sicher zum  Teil deckungsgleich sind mit denen der Bewirtschafterverbände, aber eben nicht komplett) sicher nicht verkehrt...

In der Biologie wünscht man sich die Vielfalt - gerade auch die Angler (Stichwort Biodiversität) - warum ein einheitlicher, aber in sich zerstrtittener Verband besser sein soll, als mehrere Alternativen, konnte mir bis heute niemand erklären.

Vor allem wenn man sieht, welche finanziellen Risiken das auch für den Angler wie die LV und Vereine beinhaltet (Beiträge zwishen 4 und 8 Euro statt der genannten 2), welche rechtlichen Risiken, welche organisatorischen und personellen Mängel, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass es weiterhin nicht nur einen einzigen DAFV, sondern eine Alternative gibt - und die im Gegensatz zu jetzt eben an den Anglern orientiert..


----------



## flor61 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

PS: Hier mal eine Link (http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/spremberg/Kreis-Anglerverband-zog-sein-Resuemee;art1050,4037692) zur Arbeit in unserem Kreisangelverband. Dort war nicht nur der Bürgermeister zu Gast, nein, auch ein Vertreter der unteren Wasserbehörde und Eberhard Weichenhan, Vorsitzender des LAVB.
Und das es hier nicht nur um Pille-Palle geht, sieht man an den Zahlen in EURO (1/2 Million), die wir der Stadt ab-überzeugt haben.
Dies ist eben nur mit einem starken und anerkannten Verband möglich.
Achso, hier noch der Link zu unserem KAV (http://www.kav-spremberg.de/)
Ich glaube, hier ist kein Nährboden für eine Freie Angelschaft. Ich glaube eher, daß man hier als Angler, wenn man regelmäßig Interesse an diesem schönen Hobby hat, am besten aufgehoben ist.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Es geht aber hier eben nicht um Brandenburg, sondern um einen Bundesverband..


----------



## flor61 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Stimmt, wie Du sprichst. Aber vieleicht kann man sich die eine oder andere Idee abholen.

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ja, leider ist genau das das Ergebnis der übereilten und nicht ausreichend vorbereiteten (Kon-)Fusionsversammlungen vom 16./17.11.

(-1)
Vorher hatten wir VdSF und DAV mit ihren Landesverbänden.
(0)
Jetzt haben wir VdSF und DAV mit ihren Landesverbänden.

(+1)
Demnächst werden einzelne LV aus dem VdSF und vielleicht auch aus dem DAV austreten.
Dann haben wir VdSF und DAV und unabhängige LV.
(+2)
Dann fusionieren VdSF und DAV zum DAFV oder auch nicht.
Wenn nein, ist 
(+2a)
wie vorher (VdSF, DAV, unabhängige LV), 
wenn ja 
(+2b)so ähnlich (DAFV, vorher schon unabhängige LV, weitere unabhängige LV, die wegen der Fusion austreten)

Vielleicht rotten sich einzelne unabhängige LV dann zu irgendeiner/irgendwelchen Kooperation(en) zusammen#c

(+3)
Dann haben wir DAFV, Kooperation X, (Kooperation Y, ...) und vielleicht immer noch den einen oder anderen unabhängigen LV.

Und wo ist da die Einheit???


Achso, und die wichtigste und nach dem Wirtschaftsprüfungsbericht wahrscheinliche Variante (+3a):
Der DAFV wird insolvent und aufgelöst.:m


----------



## flor61 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

:m

Klare Analyse.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Achso, und die wichtigste und nach dem Wirtschaftsprüfungsbericht wahrscheinliche Variante (+3a):
> Der DAFV wird insolvent und aufgelöst




Oder die Beiträge der Angler für den Bundesverband (mindestens, das ist VDSF-intern schon klar) verdoppelt, verdreifacht oder noch höher anhebt, um das zu vermeiden ;-))

Da ja doppelte Geschäfststellen und doppeltes Personal für 8 Jahre festgeschrieben wurden und das also auch bezahlt werden MUSS...

Da macht doch der hier diskutierte Verband für Angler abseits bestehender Strukturen immer mehr Sinn, oder???

Ich werds wohlwollend verfolgen....


----------



## flor61 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ja, Thomas, nun klär mich mal bitte mathematisch auf, daß auch ich das verstehe.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß sich nach dem Zusammenschluß die Geschäftsstellen, die Posten, das Personal und alles Organisatorische verdoppelt und damit eine Kostendoppelung eintritt?, oder ist es ehern so, daß sich die Kosten nach den genannten 8 Jahren ehern halbieren? 
#c
Ich glaube, bei allem Für-und-Wieder sollte hier mit wahren und nachvollziehbaren Argumenten diskutiert werden. Denn Angst- und Weltuntergangsszenarien helfen keinem weiter.
Wie ich schon ansprach, in BRB ist in absehbarer Zukunft keine Beitragserhöhung, der seit 10 Jahren stabil ist, geplant.

Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ich bin mittlerweile echt ein wenig frustriert wegen dem Thema...Ich persönlich glaube mittlerweiel, dass die Fusion im März kommen wird. 

Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass wir neben den dann unabhängigen Landesverbänden einen dritten Verband bräuchten. Im Gegenteil- ich glaube der hätte keine Zukunft! Diese Arbeit und Zeit sollte man lieber in die Aufklärung von Vereinmitgliedern stecken und selbst sich aktiv in der Verbandsarbeit beteiligen. Wir werden von aussen die bestehenden Hinterzimmermauschler nicht ausräuchern können, das geht nur aktiv von innen! Und dazu muss man aufklären und angreifen. Die Alten müssen von ihrem angeklebten Stühlen verdrängt werden und neue Köpfe mit Ideen und Visionen integriert werden. Das ist in meinen Augen der einzige Weg. Doch wenn ich als Beispiel S-H sehe, wird das ein vermutlich sehr langer Weg. Oder die Insolvenz stoppt diese wirren Fusionäre. Aber was passiert dann? Die LV mauscheln weiter, es wird ein neuer Verband mit den gleichen Köpfen aus den jetzigen LV gegründet und alles läuft weiter wie bisher...Verhindern geht nur durch aktive Mitarbeit in den Vereinen und Verbänden. Das schlimmste ist doch, dass die drohende Insolvenz einen eventuellen neuen Verbandes allen Befürwortern am Arxxx vorbeigeht - die LV haften ja nicht. Es fehlt anscheinend wirklich an einem gesunden Verantwortungsbewusstsein in manchen Köpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Ja, Thomas, nun klär mich mal bitte mathematisch auf, daß auch ich das verstehe.



Lies einfach die auch eurem Landesverband vorliegenden Bilanzen von VDSF und DAV, lass dir das erklären oder glaub dem Wirtschaftsprüfer, der die geprüft hat und der da klar die finanziellen Risiken anspricht...

Beide  Bundesverbände sind *jetzt schon* mehrjährig unterfinanziert und "leben" von Rücklagenauflösungen.

Einsparpotentiale gibt es mit der Fusion kaum, Personal- und Geschäftstellen als feste Posten sind festgeschrieben für 8 Jahre..

Es gab jetzt schon (2011) nur noch ca. 770.000 Beitragszahler in beiden Verbänden 
zusammen mit insgesamt sinkender Tendenz trotz bundesweit zunehmender Anglerzahlen.

Die intern schon angesprochenen Doppelmitgliedschaften mal ganz aussen vorgelassen und dass  mindestens weitere 150.000 Zahler (=ca. 300.000 Euro) wegfallen durch bereits angekündigte Verbandsaustritte im Falle der Fusion wie jetzt (fehl)geplant und alleine schon weitere ca. 170.000 Euro fehlen werden, da die DAVler bisher 3,10 zahlten..

Damit braucht der DAFV bei einer Zahl von Beiträgen von voraussichtlich deutlich unter 600.000 mindestens 4 Euro als Beitrag, um nicht Insolvenz anmelden zu müssen oder er muss entsprechende Summen einsparen (was laut Wirtschaftsprüfer mehr als fraglich ist)  um nicht gleich mit Gründung in die Insolvenz zu rauschen mit dem im Vertrag festgelegten Beitrag von 2 Euro....

Und dann zusätzlich noch das mit dem Fehlbetrag von ca. 17.000 des DAV, der nicht durch Vereinskapital gedeckt wäre, die Geschichten mit der VDSF-GmbH, die seltsamen DAV-Grundstücke für 1 Euro, in der Bilanz als Aktiva stehende Beitragsmarken und Ehrenzeichen des VDSF für über 20.000 Euro - da ist noch so viel Sprengstoff drin, dass ich da als Verantwortlicher kaum ruhig schlafen würde.....



Die haben da keine 8 Jahre Zeit!!

Laut Insolvenzrecht in meinen Augen wohl eher keine 8 Wochen nach Eintragung, um Anzeigen wegen Insolvenzverschleppung zu vermeiden..




Da macht doch der hier diskutierte Verband für Angler abseits bestehender Strukturen immer mehr Sinn, oder??? (was ja auch das Thema hier ist..)

Ich werds wohlwollend verfolgen....


----------



## schuessel (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In der Biologie wünscht man sich die Vielfalt - gerade auch die Angler (Stichwort Biodiversität) - warum ein einheitlicher, aber in sich zerstrtittener Verband besser sein soll, als mehrere Alternativen, konnte mir bis heute niemand erklären.




Diese Frage wird uns wohl nie zufriedenstellend beantwortet werden.

Sagen wir mal unser neuer Anglerbund würde wollen, dass Bachneunaugen wieder gefangen werden dürfen, weil sie die ganzen kapitalen Welse fressen. ( ja das Beispiel ist absichtlich so gewählt und ja ich hab die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt, gerade kams Ergebnis per Post 59 von 60 |jump

Glaubt ihr der darauf Angesprochene EU oder Bundestagsabgeordnete oder der Redakteur der Zeitung, den man überzeugen will einen entsprechenden Artikel zu veröffentlichen, wollen unbedingt erstmal ganz genau wissen wieviele ähnlich Verbände mit wievielen Mitgliedern es gibt und warum.
Das ist doch Stuss. Die wollen wissen wieviele Welse von so einem Bachneunauge jeden Tag verspeist werden, wie sich die Populationen in den letzten Jahren entwickelt haben, ob vielleicht auch andere Lösungen möglich wären, mit welchen Auswirkungen zu rechen ist und vor allem was der ganze Spaß kosten würde.
Ach ja der Zeitungsredakteur ist eh nur geil auf n gutes Bild von einem aus einem Bachneunaugenmaul gerade noch hervorragendem Welsschwanz, oder traurig schauenden Welsbabys, die ihre Mama vermissen. Am nächsten Tag interessierts ihn eh nicht mehr. (ist auch nicht sein Job sich dafür zu interssieren, soll also hier nicht negativ gemeint sein)

Es ist nicht wichtig ob man 500.000 oder 1.000.000 Angler vertritt, es ist entscheidend, daß diese Angler hinter einem stehen und man mit Argumenten und Lösungsvorschlägen überzeugen kann.
Warum glaubt ihr in der Politik werden soviele Entscheidungen gegen die Mehrheit der Menschen gefällt???
Weil die Interessenvertreter/Lobbyisten den Politikern Hilfe anbieten, die diese gerne in Anspruch nehemn, weil sie selbst keine Ahnung vom Thema haben.

Gedankengänge eines Abgeordneten(sicher oft unbewusst):"Der Banker im Nadelstreifenanzug wird schon wissen was er sagt, er arbeitet ja den ganzen Tag mit Geld. Außerdem hat er mir nicht nur die Mühe abgenommen einen Gestzesentwurf selber schreiben zu müssen, sondern mir auch noch eine Rede vorbereitet, mich anderen wichtigen und netten Menschen vorgestell und mir ein richtig leckeres Essen bezahlt. So ein netter Mensch, der wird schon Recht haben und wissen was er tut....."

Entscheidend ist die Qualität der Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



> Entscheidend ist die Qualität der Lobbyarbeit


Stümmt auffallend..


----------



## lausi97 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Thomas,mal provokant gefragt:
Könnten die Landesverbände denn nicht in den DFV eintreten?#c
Dann würd man sich doch die anderen 2 sparen können,zumal ja diese schon Mitglider im DFV sind,typisch Deutsch doppel und dreifach gemoppelt!

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Ist wohl eine der Überlegungen, die momentan bei einigen im Umlauf sind..


----------



## flor61 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hallo,

war mal ´ne klitze-kleine Weile inaktiv.

Was ist mit dem neuen Verband? Diesen thread mußte ich aus der Versenkung heben, der war kaum noch zu finden. War wohl doch nur romantische Träumerei, oder?

Ansonsten hat sich ja einiges Bewegt, da muß ich mich erst mal wieder reinlesen und -informieren. Ausserdem muß noch Fisch (Zander) für Weihnachten ran, dass kann auch dauern |supergri

Na dann, Petri


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*

Hier ist mal ein Link auf einen pragmatischen aber durchaus nachdenkenswerten Ansatz, wie man es von vornherein hätte besser angehen können:
http://www.wav-stgt.de/Fusion_275.html

Ich wäre da den Punkt 4 anders angegangen. Er schreibt ja da was von Mitgliederübertragung mit damit verbundenem außerordentlichen Kündigungsrecht. Ich würde es für genug erachten, wenn nach Neugründung eines Bundesverbandes und Wahl eines geschäftsführenden Rumpfpräsidiums jeder LV, jeder nicht-verbandsgebundene Verein und jede interessierte Einzelperson dort dann stimmberechtigtes Mitglied werden könnte. Nach einer kurzen Anlaufwartezeit (z.B. bis zur erfolgten Rechtswirksamkeit der Kündigung aus den alten BV) könnte dann ein demokratisch gewählter Vorstand (Präsidium) eingesetzt werden und das Ding wäre durch.
Dass ähnliche Mauscheleien, Geld- und Postenverschiebereien und Informationsdefizite auftreten wie bei den Altverbänden könnte durch geeignete Satzungsbestandteile im Vorfeld verhindert werden.


----------



## flor61 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bastelt euch euren optimalen Angelverband*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Einen doch noch ............
> 
> @flor61
> Würdest du darauf wetten ???? Ich halte dagegen, wir brauchen schließlich Startkapital !!!!
> ...



Nur mal so zwischengefragt: Wie weit seit ihr?

Petri


----------

